# 2012 MECA World Finals: Updated with pictures (warning 56k'rs)



## ErinH

MECA World Finals on October 13-14th is less than a month away and I can't wait. The show will be held at TN State Fairgrounds in Nashville, TN. This is a great opportunity for *everyone* to come and hang out and hear some great sounding cars and just chit-chat with friends/fellow hobbyists. Most competitors will be giving demos and there will be a lot of opportunities to learn or even share your own system for feedback. 

*This show is open to specatators.* I think you just have to pay a parking fee of a few dollars to get in the parking lot, though. After that, you're free to walk around and do your own thing. So, even if you don't compete, come on over anyway. It's an all-weekend event and there will be TONS of people there. The last couple years have had 40+ competitors and numerous other non-competitors hanging out. This is probably one of the biggest events in car audio and the environment is a great one to be a part of. 

I can't express enough just how great this kind of show can be for everyone. I have yet to meet a fellow competitor that wasn't completely willing to chat about their install/tuning and helping newcomers is what we really enjoy. The first time I attended MECA Finals in 2009, I learned a lot from some of the veteran competitors and a few actually listened to my car and provided me feedback. Even if you don't have a system, you can come and just talk with folks who share an interest, rather than driving your significant other nuts about stuff they don't care about. 


Everyone who is attending, please post up your info (name, car, etc). If you have a picture of the car, post it up so people who don't know you can spot you by your car. 

If you're cool with demos, let us know, too. Not only do we want more competitors but we need to get more of the non-competitors out just to see what it's all about. There's really no better chance to learn and see great stereos in the South East than this event.


*Details:*


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

bikinpunk - Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

REQ - Andy - 2003 VW GTi 1.8t - *Modified Street*

(i have nome nice tint now...)


----------



## highly

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Absolutely come out to this show if you find yourself in the area. Heck, make a trip if you have to! My first finals event was last year and I was overwhelmed by how open and available all the competitors were. The competitors were even demoing their cars for each OTHER! That's what I love about MECA - it can be competitive and still be friendly. 

Grab a friend and show them what this ess que thing is all about! See you there!


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*








[/IMG]

It's so worth the trip I'm making the 12 hr drive and I'm not competing this year. The group of people, the quality of cars, the chance to say hi to friends you don't often get too see and the opportunity to meet some new people makes it so worth it. Come out support the hobby and have some fun.


----------



## decibelle

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Ally - 05 Monte Carlo - Modex










Looking forward to seeing everybody there soon.


----------



## pionkej

pionkej-John-2006 Nissan Murano


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

stereo_luver - Chuck - 05 Dodge Ram Quad Cab (It's a work truck)
*Modified Street*









It's a blast at MECA World Finals. I'm always glad to let anyone who wants to have a listen climb in. If you haven't been to a World Finals you really need to attend. You know you're going to hear some nice systems. I mean everyone there is a competitor and has worked for the points to get to Finals. If you have questions you'll probably find the answers you're looking for. There are all kinds of installs you can get ideas from. And most everyone will be happy to talk about what they have put into thier systems to get to The Show. There are alot of members competing this year so you'll have the chance to put a face to the username. If you do make it be sure and stop and say hello.


Chuck


----------



## tintbox

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Mike 2005 Scon xb My everyday driver and work box! **********MODEX************









Finals is a blast. Come on by and Enjoy the show. Demo some great cars, gather information and most importantly. Meet some great people.


----------



## Mako312

So wish I could go and check out some of your cars.


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



tintbox said:


> Mike 2005 Scon xb My everyday driver and work box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finals is a blast. Come on by and Enjoy the show. Demo some great cars, gather information and most importantly. Meet some great people.


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chuck


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Bigbubba - Kelly - 2003 F150 Harley Davidson Super Crew


----------



## d3adl1fter

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

d3adl1fter - Josh - 2010 Kia Forte Koup SX - pic includes my 7 year old 









[/IMG]


----------



## tnaudio

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Tnaudio-Chris-2006 Altima black

We will be very demo friendly and love feedback for improvement. I have no pics though, sorry.


----------



## tintbox

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Josh, I used photo bucket. Just click the insert image button and copy and past the link. Hope this helps.


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

btw, if you are competing, add your class too 




(i need a heads up on the competition lol)


----------



## AccordUno

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I'll probably spectate one of the two days.. if possible post if there's an entry for spectators.. Thanks..


----------



## scyankee

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I will be there looking forward to seeing every one.


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Only 18 tuning days left. Better get your game on.

Chuck


----------



## tnaudio

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I would do so, but I unfortunately have no game.


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



tnaudio said:


> I would do so, but I unfortunately have no game.


Did you make it to TN Finals? How well did you do? Score? I know who the judges were.

Chuck


----------



## tnaudio

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Yes we made it and scraped by with a win. But as i was thinking the car was sounding really good I was rewarded with my lowest score of the season.


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



tnaudio said:


> Yes we made it and scraped by with a win. But as i was thinking the car was sounding really good I was rewarded with my lowest score of the season.


Scores are relative and the numbers change constantly, what's important is were they consistent from one competitor to the next and was the reasoning for your scoring consistent from show to show? Were the changes you may have made reflective in those areas? We're the deficiencies reflective if you didn't change anything? 
There is something that I learned over the past few years, and it was a hard lesson to learn, but scores are just arbitrary numbers assigned by a judge that changes from one to the next, the important part is the feedback and taking that feedback and putting it to use. Compare score sheets from show to show against the same judge (very important) and if what you did didn't improve ask why, look into how to fix and try again.


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



tnaudio said:


> Yes we made it and scraped by with a win. But as i was thinking the car was sounding really good I was rewarded with my lowest score of the season.


If it makes you feel any better, I will be there with the same blown tweeter I had at State Finals. I can't bring myself to spend $300 on a set of tweets just to take them back out again after Finals and never use again. I'm cheap like that.


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



bigbubba said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I will be there with the same blown tweeter I had at State Finals. I can't bring myself to spend $300 on a set of tweets just to take them back out again after Finals and never use again. I'm cheap like that.


Why would you come this far to show up to Finals with a blown speaker you know is blown? Go to PE or Madisound and buy a pair of $80 Scans or $75 Vifas and at least give yourself a chance. 
It's your car and your decision but I personally would never come this far to do that.


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



chefhow said:


> Why would you come this far to show up to Finals with a blown speaker you know is blown? Go to PE or Madisound and buy a pair of $80 Scans or $75 Vifas and *at least give yourself a chance*.
> It's your car and your decision but I personally would never come this far to do that.


You sir, are absolutely, 100% correct. I'm a moron. I have a set of tweets on the way. I should at least try. Especialy after I found out how much it costs to enter for Finals. This is my first year competing so this is all new to me.


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

It's not cheap, so you might as well come to play 100%!


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Only 2 more weeks!


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Got my new tweets in yesterday. Trying to find time to get them mounted is becoming difficult. Two weeks is gonna sneak past before I know it.


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

10 days to go bump.

Chuck


----------



## Wheres The Butta

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I am going and competing in modex. 2002 Infiniti qx4


----------



## ErinH

Hope everyone is registered. Deadline is Saturday IIRC.


----------



## decibelle

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



Wheres The Butta said:


> I am going and competing in modex. 2002 Infiniti qx4


Wow. We are quite a stacked class this year.


----------



## ErinH

No joke. Wonder what the total in is modex alone?


----------



## decibelle

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Based on points and location, it appears that there's a realistic possibility of 11-12 people.


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



millerlyte said:


> Based on points and location, it appears that there's a realistic possibility of 11-12 people.


11-12?!?!?!

Chuck


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



stereo_luver said:


> 11-12?!?!?!
> 
> Chuck


IIRC 2 years ago it was that way. There were over 50 cars in SQ and we were in the Ag Center in Lebanon. All I remember was getting out of there at 10 at night.


----------



## Wheres The Butta

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

sorry couldn't upload the pic while doing this on my phone, but home now so here's a pic of my vehicle


----------



## ErinH

chefhow said:


> IIRC 2 years ago it was that way. There were over 50 cars in SQ and we were in the Ag Center in Lebanon. All I remember was getting out of there at 10 at night.


Yea. I think that's about right. I competed that year and remember it being a packed class then, too. It may have actually been more but I'm not sure.

Edit: according to the MECA site, 16 qualified for finals in modex 2010. I know only one for sure wasn't there. There are 3 I'm not sure about. So, at least 12 folks were there for modex that year as far as I can tell.


----------



## Wheres The Butta

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

honestly, more than anything, I'm looking forward to seeing what other people in my class have done and listening to as many cars as i can.


----------



## ErinH

Wheres The Butta said:


> honestly, more than anything, I'm looking forward to seeing what other people in my class have done and listening to as many cars as i can.


Agreed. I don't want to bit win, but I really look forward to having a good time more than anything.


----------



## tintbox

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

It should be good times. Excited!


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

20 SQ cars registered as of 4:40am today.

Chuck


----------



## narvarr

Well, I won't be going this year. I got enough points but work schedule and finances will have me sidelined. Good luck to everyone and most of all, have fun!;-)

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## highly

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



narvarr said:


> Well, I won't be going this year. I got enough points but work schedule and finances will have me sidelined. Good luck to everyone and most of all, have fun!;-)


Sorry to hear that Narvarr. No worries, though. That just means another season of refinement to get you to the top of the podium! We do this every year after all, so it's not going anywhere. Hope the busy work schedule helps to relieve the finances and things settle down.

Good seeing you out at State Finals, Mr. ModStreet Texas State Champion! I'll make sure your certificate gets home to you.

-T


----------



## DAT

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Yep as some have stated : October 6th is last day to register

here is the current list "*Last revision date: 10/03 Time: 6:15 PM Central Time -* 

So far some classes only have 1 competitor..... 

* Sound Quality League*

*Sound Quality
Stock*
Aaron Daily, OH
Daniel Hume (Team Wired For Sound), AZ
Chris Kovacek, IN
Peter Lutz (Team American Radio/Arc Audio), GA
Jason Palmer (Team Sound Factory), TN + 2 Guests
Geoff Schneider (Team Clearly Louder), OH

*Street*
Grace Hedrick (Team Elite), SC
Melinda Simon (Team Sound Investment/Memphis), OH

*Modified Street*
Walt Bollinger (Team Arc Audio), FL
Neil Cobilla (Team Norton's), SC + 1 Guest
Matt Daly (Team Elite), SC
Chris Myers (Team Sound Factory), TN + 1 Guest
Andrew Ranger (Team DiYMA), NY

*Modified*
Jeremy Boyd (Team Wired For Sound), AZ + 1 Guest
Grayson Strakele (Team AP), GA
Lori Wallace (Team DiYMA/MSE/JL Audio), PA + 1 Guest

*Modex*
Jorge Delgado (Team Arc Audio), FL
Brandon D'Elia, NJ
Erin Hardison (Team DiYMA/MSE/JL Audio), AL
Allyson Miller (Team AP/Zapco), GA
John Pionke (Team DiYMA), TN
Kirk Proffitt (Team Zapco/XS Power) - AL
Mike Still (Team DiYMA), VA

*Extreme*
Steven Head (Team Arc Audio), FL

*Master*
Mark Eldridge (Team MSE/JL Audio), OK
Brian Mitchell (Team Arc Audio), CA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## highly

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I'm so pissed at myself for not making it a point earlier in the season to be on that list despite the overwhelming evidence that work would be preventing me from attending. I put the eggs in the wrong basket. 

I am fail. :blush:


----------



## haystak

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Ahhh, why cant it be in knoxville or closer to sevier county!!!


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



haystak said:


> Ahhh, why cant it be in knoxville or closer to sevier county!!!


Its only 2hrs from Knoxville and well worth the drive.


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



DAT said:


> Yep as some have stated : October 6th is last day to register
> 
> here is the current list "*Last revision date: 10/03 Time: 6:15 PM Central Time -*
> 
> So far some classes only have 1 competitor.....




Remember, tomorrow is Friday payday. BIG influx of entries will happen over the weekend.

Are you registered yet?


----------



## Wheres The Butta

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

There are several people who already confirmed their planned attendance in this thread but didn't register yet.


----------



## DAT

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



chefhow said:


> Remember, tomorrow is Friday payday. BIG influx of entries will happen over the weekend.
> 
> Are you registered yet?


No Sir.


----------



## ErinH

Anyone coming as a spectator? This thread was started with those folks in mind moreso than the competitors so everyone can come and chat and demo rides.


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

down to 1 car, but we'll be there


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Can't make it this year. but next year I'll be there as a competitor, chasing Luliak and Head and maybe Cook if he moves up a class, and who knows who else.


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



pocket5s said:


> Can't make it this year. but next year I'll be there as a competitor, chasing Luliak and Head and maybe Cook if he moves up a class, and who knows who else.


Will you be in Indy this weekend?


----------



## AccordUno

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



bikinpunk said:


> Anyone coming as a spectator? This thread was started with those folks in mind moreso than the competitors so everyone can come and chat and demo rides.



Since I live down the street I might.. Not sure what day, though.. Hopefully the cars won't be buttoned up like the last time I was there. 

Either way, I might have a working system in the truck so I might be able to get someone to listen to it, finally..


----------



## DAT

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



pocket5s said:


> Can't make it this year. but next year I'll be there as a competitor, chasing Luliak and Head and maybe Cook if he moves up a class, and who knows who else.


Nice, look forward to seeing you again in 2013....


----------



## tnaudio

haystak said:


> Ahhh, why cant it be in knoxville or closer to sevier county!!!


We're coming out of Knoxville if you'd like to tag along with us.


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



DAT said:


> No Sir.


Well what are you waiting for, Oct 6th? LOL


----------



## ErinH

AccordUno said:


> Since I live down the street I might.. Not sure what day, though.. Hopefully the cars won't be buttoned up like the last time I was there.


I only went one day last year. Heard just about every car I asked to demo. Even some of those were guys competing that day. 

Ill be demoing for those who want one pretty much whenever on Saturday. Sunday may be a bit different since ill be in between judges. I imagine most will be the same (not as open the day of judging). So, your luck will likely vary depending on which day you go.

Either way, I've only been denied access to one car and that was because he was being judged. I listened to about 10 that day.


----------



## tintbox

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

To the top! Spectators are encourage to come out and listen. Bring a cd that you like as well.


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

No class here.... Just traveling as support...


----------



## strakele

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Grayson Strakele
2004 Mitsubishi Lancer Ralliart
Modified Class


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



turbo5upra said:


> No class here.... Just traveling as support...


Then it should be a pic of a jock strap...


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



chefhow said:


> Then it should be a pic of a jock strap...


I ain't holding your junk up all weekend Howard.


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

imjustjason - jason? - I have no class 










Coming for moral support, local tourist information, and errand boy detail.


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

i thought todd was doing that ??


either way, *DONT BE NERVOUS TO COME TALK TO PEOPLE!*

if you want to listen, just walk up and chat. most of us are glad to let people hear our cars if you want! so if you are interested in listening to my GTi or have any questions - i will be more than happy to give anyone an audition as long as im not being judged!

and dude who lives 2 hours away - if you dont come to check it out then i disown you from diyma. im driving 14 hours to get to this show from virginia beach and taking two days off work all in the name of SQ.

i will see you there


----------



## BowDown

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Hey req,

Is your signature size making up for something?


----------



## Guest

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I'll be there on the 13th as a spectator... 
Heck, only a 20 minute drive from my house....


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



BowDown said:


> Hey req,
> 
> Is your signature size making up for something?


yea it is. so buy my h701 already. i know you need a spare.


----------



## Wheres The Butta

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



req said:


> i thought todd was doing that ??
> 
> 
> either way, *DONT BE NERVOUS TO COME TALK TO PEOPLE!*
> 
> if you want to listen, just walk up and chat. most of us are glad to let people hear our cars if you want! so if you are interested in listening to my GTi or have any questions - i will be more than happy to give anyone an audition* as long as im not being judged*!
> 
> and dude who lives 2 hours away - if you dont come to check it out then i disown you from diyma. im driving 14 hours to get to this show from virginia beach and taking two days off work all in the name of SQ.
> 
> i will see you there


I judge you for your corny jokes. And you are right about the guy 2 hours away, that is nothing! I also took 2 days from work and have a 15 hour drive. Many will drive longer than me too.
:


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



Wheres The Butta said:


> I judge you for your corny jokes. And you are right about the guy 2 hours away, that is nothing! I also took 2 days from work and have a 15 hour drive. Many will drive longer than me too.
> :


4 days off... Going to enjoy it.


----------



## BowDown

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



req said:


> yea it is. so buy my h701 already. i know you need a spare.


Ya, a spare would be nice.. but I have a feeling the next investment will be another processor. Possibly Arc but I want to let the dust settle on that.


----------



## Matt R

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



imjustjason said:


> imjustjason - jason? - I have no class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming for moral support, local tourist information, and errand boy detail.


What about that burger joint??? We doing that his time?


----------



## Matt R

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I'm in


----------



## tintbox

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Perfect stance.


----------



## scyankee

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



Matt R said:


> I'm in


Damn, those wheels look good!


----------



## DarkKnight826

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Doug, 2005 Dodge Ram 1500, Stock. Unfortunately, due to time and finances, I couldn't compete this year. I am going to be traveling with some of the SPL judge crew, and MIGHT drive the truck down, just so it doesn't feel bad about not going to Finals! Hoping to get the chance to listen to some phenomenal vehicles this year, and anyone is more than welcome to listen to mine if they really want to. See you there.


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

New tweets in and registered.


----------



## scyankee

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



bigbubba said:


> New tweets in and registered.


What class?


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



scyankee said:


> What class?


Mod Street


----------



## iroc2nv

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I may show up to spectate and check out systems.


----------



## scyankee

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



bigbubba said:


> Mod Street


Cool see you there.


----------



## tintbox

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I encourage anyone and everyone to come out. To the top!


----------



## Matt R

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



tintbox said:


> Perfect stance.





scyankee said:


> Damn, those wheels look good!


Thanks fellas, working down to the wire.


----------



## MacLeod

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



AccordUno said:


> Since I live down the street I might.. Not sure what day, though.. Hopefully the cars won't be buttoned up like the last time I was there.
> 
> Either way, I might have a working system in the truck so I might be able to get someone to listen to it, finally..


Its not that theyre "buttoned up", its just that we've got the doors closed because its a boring install. Not everybody has a show worthy install and a lot of SQ competitors mount the amps under the seats and speakers are fairly hidden as well. Last year my speakers were in the doors, behind the A pillar trim panels, PVC caps for tweeters, amps were under the back seat and I had a prebuilt box housing my sub. So I didnt have mine all opened up cause there wasnt anything worth looking at. So like Erin said, just ask for a demo and 95% will be glad to let you. Hell, most people see it as a compliment when you ask to listen to their system. There are still a few guys out there that like to be all top secret about it and think you can steal all their tuning secrets in a 2 minute demo but most of us arent quite that uptight.


----------



## BowDown

Well some people have a lot of time into their installs and feel a demo before judging may damage a driver or drain a battery down. I can respect that a bit... And I have been shut down for listening requests too. But it is what it is... 

My car is always open unless the battery is dead. I will just do the demo most ties with the car running. Lol.

Have fun at finals! Bring it home team diyma. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## DAT

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



Matt R said:


> I'm in


What size and model wheels? I like that color over black and chrome.


----------



## wdemetrius1

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I'm in. My car is a Black 08 Nissan Altima, it will be open for Demo's.


----------



## Matt R

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



DAT said:


> What size and model wheels? I like that color over black and chrome.


Hey David, I need to get with you, sorry man!!!

They are 22x9 Lexani R8's


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



Matt R said:


> What about that burger joint??? We doing that his time?


Absolutely! KP will be there this time. We'll make him pay. :laugh:


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

45 SQ cars this year great turnout.


----------



## ErinH

imjustjason said:


> Absolutely! KP will be there this time. We'll make him pay. :laugh:


With all those scan speak tweeters he's sold, he should have enough money to.


----------



## chevbowtie22

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Man I wish I wasn't working all weekend! I would love to to make it and meet you guys and possibly hear a few of your setups. Especially since this is going to be so close to me. 

Maybe I feel a sudden case of the 24hr flu coming on . . .


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



chevbowtie22 said:


> Man I wish I wasn't working all weekend! I would love to to make it and meet you guys and possibly hear a few of your setups. Especially since this is going to be so close to me.
> 
> Maybe I feel a sudden case of the 24hr flu coming on . . .


You do sound a bit congested...


----------



## ErinH

It must be going around. Tomorrow ill probably be sick so I can track down some noise issues. Then turn around and be sick in Friday so I can make the drive up and hang out with friends before the weekend kicks in to gear. 

Stupid noise!


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I could kidnap ya erin.... that way ya have all week.... wonder how calling in kidnapped would go over?


----------



## MacLeod

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



chefhow said:


> 45 SQ cars this year great turnout.


I hope so. I would love to see 50+. They usually wind up in the 40's so a count of over 50 would be a good sign of growth.


----------



## ErinH

turbo5upra said:


> I could kidnap ya erin.... that way ya have all week.... wonder how calling in kidnapped would go over?


They wouldn't miss me in time for it to matter. I've called in dead before and got laughed at. For some reason, people think I joke a lot.


----------



## Genxx

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Sucks being overseas last year, this year and next year.

45 is great, 50 would be outstanding. Just need to get a few more guys from USACi to also decide to start doing MECA and we could see 60+ at a finals event next year.

MECA is making great progress and there are a ton of great cars in every class. Almost every class is stacked with 5 or more cars. 

Good luck to everyone and I hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## KP

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



imjustjason said:


> Absolutely! KP will be there this time. We'll make him pay. :laugh:


I know you are talking about Kerin Pardison.


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Just curious, who are the judges going to be?


----------



## narvarr

bigbubba said:


> Just curious, who are the judges going to be?


I know Jeremy Clutts is one...

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



narvarr said:


> I know Jeremy Clutts is one...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Vinny is another and I think Dave Hogan is the 3rd. Chris Zenner is doing Verification and Install.


----------



## MacLeod

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

That Zack dude not able to make it this year? Too bad. I thought Vinny, Dave and Zack were the best judging crew we'd had in years. I couldn't argue with any of the scores and I didn't hear about anybody complaining either. That doesn't happen often.


----------



## highly

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Vinny and Stern on two-seat as well.
'That Zach dude' = Boostedrex


----------



## AccordUno

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



MacLeod said:


> Its not that theyre "buttoned up", its just that we've got the doors closed because its a boring install. Not everybody has a show worthy install and a lot of SQ competitors mount the amps under the seats and speakers are fairly hidden as well. Last year my speakers were in the doors, behind the A pillar trim panels, PVC caps for tweeters, amps were under the back seat and I had a prebuilt box housing my sub. So I didnt have mine all opened up cause there wasnt anything worth looking at. So like Erin said, just ask for a demo and 95% will be glad to let you. Hell, most people see it as a compliment when you ask to listen to their system. There are still a few guys out there that like to be all top secret about it and think you can steal all their tuning secrets in a 2 minute demo but most of us arent quite that uptight.


Don't worry too much about an install as long as it's safe and not going to kill me.. BTW, I was a competitor too, MECA actually a few years back, well more like 6-7 years back.. Nothing new for me.. I respect the competitor's decision to keep his vehicle buttoned up, that's what I just usually went with the usual suspects, I mean competitors.. 

Not sure, if I'm going to make it, bit under the weather and haven't had a chance to work on the truck thanks to this lousy weather we got in Mid TN right now (suxs)..


----------



## pyropoptrt

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I'll be there. Competing in modified with the two-toned Acura *RS*su*X*


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Monday bump! Time to get all the kinks out and get things where they need to be!


----------



## highly

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



req said:


> Monday bump! Time to get all the kinks out and get things where they need to be!


Agreed. The time for kinky is behind us! Unkink your ride!


----------



## decibelle

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I tried to unkink the car...I wound up getting another instead


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Sheri has lots of kinks in her ride... What shall we do?


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



millerlyte said:


> I tried to unkink the car...I wound up getting another instead


...So the new ride isn't kinky?


----------



## decibelle

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

No new ride but the old one is mostly the good kind, but I ruined it yesterday while trying to turbokink it. I'm just a dumbass.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

welcome to the club, Ally.

hey, maybe my car will be producing sound on Wednesday...


----------



## decibelle

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

No rush Erin


----------



## ErinH

LOL! Same to you.


----------



## decibelle

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I have good sound already. My dilemma is purely cosmetic. 

What's that I hear? _tick, tick, tick, tick..._ I... I think those are your precious seconds ticking away in silence.


----------



## ErinH

For real. I'm about ready to choke someone.


----------



## scyankee

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



turbo5upra said:


> ...So the new ride isn't kinky?


HAHA!!


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

To do... Replace tweeter... Oil change... Load vehicle/ 13 hours of driving- 8 hours of work... Going to be a long day!


----------



## BowDown

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



turbo5upra said:


> To do... Replace tweeter... Oil change... Load vehicle/ 13 hours of driving- 8 hours of work... Going to be a long day!


Be safe man. No matter how scary it may be.. Sheri can drive too. :laugh:


----------



## KP

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Did I see 49 SQ cars is the total? Wow. From the MECA Website:

This list will be posted through October 15th.

Registration is closed.

105 Vehicles + 6 MECA Kids

60 SPL Vehicles and 42 of them are registered for Park & Pound

49 SQL Vehicles and 10 of them are registered for Install, 7 for RTA Freq Out, 1 for SQ2 and 3 for SQ2+

There are 4 Vehicles vying for BOBOS:
Jeremy Boyd (Team Wired For Sound), AZ
Donovin Gleaton (Team South Side), OH
Josh Kleckner, PA
Steve Turpin ( Team Sparky), KY

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

-

Sound Quality League

Sound Quality
Stock
Sheri Camastra (Team DiYMA), NY + 1 Guest
Aaron Daily (Team H&K), OH
Daniel Hume (Team Wired For Sound), AZ
Chris Kovacek, IN
Peter Lutz (Team American Radio/Arc Audio), GA
Jason Palmer (Team Sound Factory), TN + 2 Guests
Corey Sammons (Team DB), OH
Geoff Schneider (Team Clearly Louder), OH
Jonathan Schnepp (Team Sonus), TN

Street
Stepfonza Allen, VA
Cory Bradley, IN + 1 Guest
Grace Hedrick (Team Elite), SC
Robert Hilton (Team American Radio/Arc Audio), GA
Brian Mays (Team Elite), SC
Melinda Simon (Team Sound Investment/Memphis), OH
Scott Stein (Team ZME/Blues/Linear Power), PA
Demetrius Willingham (Team AP), GA

Modified Street
Walt Bollinger (Team Arc Audio), FL
Neil Cobilla (Team Norton's), SC + 1 Guest
Matt Daly (Team Elite), SC
Donovin Gleaton (Team South Side), OH
Chris Myers (Team Sound Factory), TN + 1 Guest
Andrew Ranger (Team DiYMA), NY
Chuck White (Team DiYMA), GA + 1 Guest
Kelly Wilson, TN

Modified
Jeremy Boyd (Team Wired For Sound), AZ + 1 Guest
Lee Chavers (Team Arc Audio), MS
Jeff Kidwell (Team Arc Audio), FL
John Neal (Team Blues/Linear Power), MS
Herman Smith (Team Blues/Linear Power), MS
Grayson Strakele (Team AP), GA
Steve Turpin (Team Sparky), KY
Lori Wallace (Team DiYMA/MSE/JL Audio), PA + 1 Guest

Modex
Steve Cook (Team AudioX/Incriminator/XS Power/Zapco), AL
Jorge Delgado (Team Arc Audio), FL
Brandon D'Elia, NJ
Erin Hardison (Team DiYMA/MSE/JL Audio), AL
Josh Kleckner, PA + 2 Guests
Allyson Miller (Team AP/Zapco), GA
John Pionke (Team DiYMA), TN
Kirk Proffitt (Team Zapco/XS Power) - AL
Mike Still (Team DiYMA), VA

Extreme
Steven Head (Team Arc Audio), FL
David Temple (Team AP/Zapco), KY

Master
Mark Eldridge (Team MSE/JL Audio), OK
Brian Mitchell (Team Arc Audio), CA
Matt Roberts (Team Elite), SC
Jeff Smith (Team Zapco), GA

Install
Stock
Chris Kovacek, IN


Street
Donovin Gleaton (Team South Side), OH
Robert Hilton (Team American Radio/Arc Audio), GA
Brian Mays (Team Elite), SC

Modified
Jeremy Boyd (Team Wired For Sound), AZ
Josh Kleckner, PA
Kirk Proffitt (Team Zapco/XS Power), AL
Steve Turpin (Team Sparky), KY
Lori Wallace (Team DiYMA/MSE/JL Audio), PA

Extreme
Mark Eldridge (Team MSE/JL Audio), OK

RTA Freq Out
Jeremy Boyd (Team Wired For Sound), AZ
Mark Eldridge (Team MSE/JL Audio), OK
Donovin Gleaton (Team South Side), OH
Robert Hilton (Team American Radio/Arc Audio), GA
Josh Kleckner, PA
Kirk Proffitt (Team Zapco/XS Power), AL
Steve Turpin (Team Sparky), KY

SQ2
Cory Bradley, IN

SQ2+
Mark Eldridge (Team MSE/JL Audio), OK
Maggie Head (Team Arc Audio), FL
Kirk Proffitt (Team Zapco/XS Power), AL


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Did I see 49 SQ cars is the total? Wow.


Awesome turn out!! I cant wait to get there and hear some cars, so going to be worth the 14hrs down in the car.


----------



## Wheres The Butta

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

This is going to be awesome. I am talking a couple spl buddies into coming over to check out the sq side.


----------



## AccordUno

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Hmm looks like it's going to be fun..


----------



## beef316

Great turnout!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacLeod

49! That is awesome! Way to go MECA. That big a turnout in a down economy and $4/gallon gas is outstanding. Glad to see MECA seems to be growing a little more every year. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Holy cow, 49 cars. that is a big jump from last year's 35 or so. Very nice!


----------



## altimaboy05

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I will be at finals this weekend. I represent Team Sound Factory along with my friend Chris Myers. We both won state titles for Tennessee. We will be in our black altimas. Anybody who wants to come and listen to my altima is more than welcome. Its my first year doing this but I feel pretty good about the progress ive made and the biggest thing is we have had a blast doing it. Hope to see everybody there. By the way if you see me my name is Jason. Hope to see yall.


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

On z road.


----------



## spl152db

How do I prereg? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAT

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



spl152db said:


> How do I prereg?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



October 6th was last day, you got an email with a finals invite and it had the link inside.


----------



## Neil123

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Did you not get the memo!


----------



## narvarr

DAT said:


> October 6th was last day, you got an email with a finals invite and it had the link inside.


I never got an email. . Guess it doesn't matter since I can't go this year anyway.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Actually you had to login on the MECA Page and check if you qualified and then the email was sent to you to register


----------



## narvarr

Mic10is said:


> Actually you had to login on the MECA Page and check if you qualified and then the email was sent to you to register


I did that...still got nothing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Ky! Next stop tn!


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



narvarr said:


> I did that...still got nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Did you qualify for Finals? If you did qualify did you check the email that MECA has on file for you?

Chuck


----------



## narvarr

stereo_luver said:


> Did you qualify for Finals? If you did qualify did you check the email that MECA has on file for you?
> 
> Chuck


Yep, I qualified with 55 points. Did the process of checking the site with my membership number and got the " you will receive an email with registration" so on and so forth but, no email. Guess I should check my email om file to see if it's correct...since they misspelled my name on the "State champions" list. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I am getting more anxious the closer it gets and at the same time can't wait till it's over. These 12-14 hr work days I've been working the last month has wore me out. I actually fell asleep in the truck last night for about 15-20 minutes while tuning. Thankfully I had the charger on.


----------



## spl152db

DAT said:


> October 6th was last day, you got an email with a finals invite and it had the link inside.


No I didn't. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAT

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



spl152db said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Just get ahold of Steve, not sure what he can do but if you had the points, I don't think anyone would complain to have another guy in the show.

MECA, Inc.
Commissioner Steve Stern
5308 Brick Church Pike
Goodlettsville, TN 37072
*615-851-7428 Office*
615-476-7428 Mobile
615-855-3460 Fax
*[email protected]*


----------



## spl152db

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



DAT said:


> Just get ahold of Steve, not sure what he can do but if you had the points, I don't think anyone would complain to have another guy in the show.
> 
> MECA, Inc.
> Commissioner Steve Stern
> 5308 Brick Church Pike
> Goodlettsville, TN 37072
> *615-851-7428 Office*
> 615-476-7428 Mobile
> 615-855-3460 Fax
> *[email protected]*


I'll give him a call but before I do to make sure, how many points were needed? I'm not the only one at this point. The guy I was travelling with didn't get one either.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

40 points.


----------



## spl152db

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

well can't go cause I failed to check his website weekly and subscribe to his facebook. I don't want to have updates from MECA in my feed so how does that work? 

anyways, why a process that is completely different than ANY other meet thats been hosted is required is beyond comprehension. I was actually planning on just showing up since they flyer wasn't updated last time I had looked.


----------



## ErinH

I got an email notice a few weeks detailing what needed to be done to get registered fir finals. It included a link to the site and instructions on registering. 
I believe everyone else got the same email. Even those who didn't or weren't yet qualified with points. 

If you didn't get that, then you might want to make sure your email is on file with them or check your spam folder.


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

give him a call, it cant hurt man.


----------



## decibelle

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Maybe stress the fact that you would be the 50th competitor?


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



millerlyte said:


> Maybe stress the fact that you would be the 50th competitor?


lol this is true.


maybe you could shoot him a PM and then forget his username and then realize he is a girl after you thought her boyfriend was on her account? then go eat dinner with him\her. that usually solves problems :worried:


----------



## spl152db

req said:


> give him a call, it cant hurt man.


Already did. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pimpndahoz

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Well Pat, looks like me and you are just SCREWED. Awesome.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Not to be funny, but have you ever read the rulebook? If you will notice on Page 1 of the document...Finals requirements and expectations that it might be handled differently from other events are outlined there. Of note is the 'Finals Soundfest invitation' statement that might leave you curious as to how that is actually obtained. The MECA website hs been featuring a large frontpage banner indicating the process to aquire the invitation for more than a month now.

Sorry if you aren't able to make it to this year's Finals, but it hasn't been kept a secret.


----------



## spl152db

I'm not saying it was a secret. 2012 rule book still isn't linked to on the website. Tried again this morning. I don't visit the website. No need to after the last show until now. Its whatever. His deal his rules. I didn't adhere to them so I lose. Its OK. Its not like he needs people to show up or want to keep doing this when a week prior you turn off registration. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## highly

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



spl152db said:


> I'm not saying it was a secret. 2012 rule book still isn't linked to on the website. Tried again this morning. I don't visit the website. No need to after the last show until now. Its whatever. His deal his rules. I didn't adhere to them so I lose. Its OK. Its not like he needs people to show up or want to keep doing this when a week prior you turn off registration.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Oh I know, right? I mean...what OTHER org closes Finals registration a week before the event so that they can prepare for an expected number of competitors, get T-shirts printed, get competitors packages together and simple things like that. Seems crazy that they'd need time to prepare for a two day event that brings in a few hundred cars and spectators. No wonder attendance is down and the organizations are hurting!

-T


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



highly said:


> Oh I know, right? I mean...what OTHER org closes Finals registration a week before the event so that they can prepare for an expected number of competitors, get T-shirts printed, get competitors packages together and simple things like that. Seems crazy that they'd need time to prepare for a two day event that brings in a few hundred cars and spectators. No wonder attendance is down and the organizations are hurting!
> 
> -T


You forgot [/sarcasm]


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

From the front page of the MECA website and its been there since January when we went thru a rules change...

MECA Rulebook Available



The 2012 MECA Rule Book may be viewed and printed out from this link: www.mecacaraudio.com/2012rulebook.pdf

This includes Sound Pressure League, Sound Quality League, Show & Shine, MECA Kids, Boom & Zoom, and Ride the Light contests.

For Sound Pressure rules, 15 classes, please read the General Rules and then the Division Rules to determine your class(es) and regulations.

For Park & Pound rules, 5 classes, please read the SPL General Rules and then the Park & Pound rules to determine your class.

If you have questions, please use our e-mail contacts:

Sound Pressure League: [email protected]

Sound Quality League: [email protected]


----------



## highly

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



SQ Audi said:


> You forgot [/sarcasm]


My bad


----------



## asota

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I went last year the finals are a huge event I don't know how he pulls it off with reg closing only one week before. He has to give the caterers a accurate number get the tee-shirts together the printed material ect. Also I said it last year I don't see how he doesn't lose money on the whole deal all said and done.


----------



## spl152db

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



highly said:


> Oh I know, right? I mean...what OTHER org closes Finals registration a week before the event so that they can prepare for an expected number of competitors, get T-shirts printed, get competitors packages together and simple things like that. Seems crazy that they'd need time to prepare for a two day event that brings in a few hundred cars and spectators. No wonder attendance is down and the organizations are hurting!
> 
> -T


Sorry i forgot that going to finals was about getting a t-shirt and "packages" whatever the F those are. 



chefhow said:


> From the front page of the MECA website and its been there since January when we went thru a rules change...
> 
> MECA Rulebook Available
> 
> 
> 
> The 2012 MECA Rule Book may be viewed and printed out from this link: www.mecacaraudio.com/2012rulebook.pdf
> 
> This includes Sound Pressure League, Sound Quality League, Show & Shine, MECA Kids, Boom & Zoom, and Ride the Light contests.
> 
> For Sound Pressure rules, 15 classes, please read the General Rules and then the Division Rules to determine your class(es) and regulations.
> 
> For Park & Pound rules, 5 classes, please read the SPL General Rules and then the Park & Pound rules to determine your class.
> 
> If you have questions, please use our e-mail contacts:
> 
> Sound Pressure League: [email protected]
> 
> Sound Quality League: [email protected]


the link and page to the rules takes you to 2011 rules. Why have other pages with appropriate titles if they aren't being used? he just have a single page of worthless information so its impossible to find anything logically. 

and yea i'm kinda pissed. but its not the end of the world. I don't really need you link **** like this up here. It's not where it belongs, end of story. Why am I being punished for a bad website?


----------



## spl152db

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

also those posts on the front page are dated. WHat date comes before the 2012 rules? march 2010. WHY WOULD I LOOK BELOW THAT FOR 2012 RULES?


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I don't know what you are looking at but the PDF says 2012 Rules, the link says 2012 and the rules are the 2012 rules.

Either way the top of the website for the past few weeks have had the banner with the intructions on how to register. Sorry you won't be there, it's a great event.


----------



## spl152db

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



chefhow said:


> I don't know what you are looking at but the PDF says 2012 Rules, the link says 2012 and the rules are the 2012 rules.
> 
> Either way the top of the website for the past few weeks have had the banner with the intructions on how to register. Sorry you won't be there, it's a great event.


the one you posted says 2012, but if you use the navigation at the top for competitors and click rules it takes you to 2011. either way, it's still my fault.


----------



## pimpndahoz

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I don't go to that crappy website, it's a POS and I knew I was qualified for finals back in July. Never thought I needed to check the website to get an invite. My email, contact info all correct. But it is our fault, but if i were running it i would probably get as many people as qualified to come. No t shirt necessary.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

The rule book is 25mb..so if you are looking on your phone you may not be able to do it. Just playing devils advocate here.

These are the 2012 rules..on that link. The situation is that no just anyone can be in finals. Those who have 40pts or more during the regular season are eligible for finals invites. If you got your 40+pts, after checking on the website, you would have gotten an email stating that you are eligible. If you did not get your points, you would NOT have gotten an email. 

If you are seriously questioning why T-Shirts aren't a big deal, when you have to pay for each of them, then you want an accurate count so that you order enough, and don't order too much, paying more than you really have to. As for the packages, they are normally tags an a lanyard that will get you into the venue free when others who didn't qualify or spectators have to pay. You should also get other neat little knick-knacks that nobody cares about anyway. Either way, if you have to pay for a venue to host your show, you also have to give them an estimate of how many will be inside the venue too. Also how many will be taking up parking spaces, whether they are bringing in trailers, where to park trailers. If the Commissioner were to just wing it, I guarantee you there would be no where to park, and it may end up costing you more in the end. An accurate count ensures that the venue knows how many to expect, Steve knows how many t-shirts to print, how many Trophies to purchase, and yes, the packets too for however many competitors. 

If you can't figure that out... <smh>

Besides, complaining about it here isn't going to get you squat done. Email Steve, ask him why you didn't get an invite if you were qualified, but if you didn't have enough points, your bitchfest is a moot point.


----------



## pimpndahoz

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



SQ Audi said:


> The rule book is 25mb..so if you are looking on your phone you may not be able to do it. Just playing devils advocate here.
> 
> These are the 2012 rules..on that link. The situation is that no just anyone can be in finals. Those who have 40pts or more during the regular season are eligible for finals invites. If you got your 40+pts, after checking on the website, you would have gotten an email stating that you are eligible. If you did not get your points, you would NOT have gotten an email.
> 
> If you are seriously questioning why T-Shirts aren't a big deal, when you have to pay for each of them, then you want an accurate count so that you order enough, and don't order too much, paying more than you really have to. As for the packages, they are normally tags an a lanyard that will get you into the venue free when others who didn't qualify or spectators have to pay. You should also get other neat little knick-knacks that nobody cares about anyway. Either way, if you have to pay for a venue to host your show, you also have to give them an estimate of how many will be inside the venue too. Also how many will be taking up parking spaces, whether they are bringing in trailers, where to park trailers. If the Commissioner were to just wing it, I guarantee you there would be no where to park, and it may end up costing you more in the end. An accurate count ensures that the venue knows how many to expect, Steve knows how many t-shirts to print, how many Trophies to purchase, and yes, the packets too for however many competitors.
> 
> If you can't figure that out... <smh>
> 
> Besides, complaining about it here isn't going to get you squat done. Email Steve, ask him why you didn't get an invite if you were qualified, but if you didn't have enough points, your bitchfest is a moot point.


That's all VERY true, nobody's saying it isn't necessary to get a count. However MECA is fully aware of the qualifying count are they not?? But if I had to go to the website to get an invite???? Because that would never have happened because I NEVER log in on that site. So even if I had went to that site, which I didn't because I knew I was qualified long time ago, I STILL wouldn't have gotten an email. Ridiculousness.


----------



## strakele

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

FWIW I never got an email that I was qualified either. But I have been checking the site regularly for scores and stuff. First few times I tried to get the invite the system wasn't actually working yet or something. Kept trying till it did. After that I got the email almost instantly.


----------



## KP

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Ya'll don't go to the website and check out competitors scores, make sure your points are right? Look for show dates and locations?? Check current happenings? Sorry you won't be there but I can't imagine NOT knowing the routine.


----------



## pimpndahoz

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Ya'll don't go to the website and check out competitors scores, make sure your points are right? Look for show dates and locations?? Check current happenings? Sorry you won't be there but I can't imagine NOT knowing the routine.


Kirk, no disrespect, but the "routine" all year has been show up and register. Months and months of that, I did at least 8 or so half of those in Tennessee. I showed up, registered, competed, went home. That's been the routine, that's why were caught off guard. Still our own fault, but caught way off guard none the less. You've got to remember this our FIRST year of competing. So we're learning, the hard way, but learning.


----------



## spl152db

Why would we need to check the website constantly when I know I qualified? The rules are there yes but that doesn't change the fact that I didn't know I had to read every page of It to know 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## decibelle

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

This is my first year competing, first year doing anything MECA in fact, and I knew what was up. I made sure to follow up on the website occasionally and learn from others how things went when Finals came along. It's not a difficult task. It's common sense to keep yourself updated, especially concerning Finals. If I can get it right... 

Honestly, you two made a mistake. Oops. I don't see why everyone has to make it into a dramatic fiasco. Just because they may have made a mistake doesn't mean they can't still be pissed about it - so long as they're aware (and they are) that they were still responsible for it in the end. I'd be mad as hell too, but the thread doesn't need to be derailed because everyone is getting their boxers (briefs?) in a bunch when *nothing can be done about it.* This is between them and Steve, that should be it.


----------



## pimpndahoz

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

And not for nothin but I was qualified for finals before any of yall. Because I was out there putting in the work. Driving 6 hours to show with 3 other cars, none in my class. Still showing up. Ususally on a Sunday, getting home at 1 am to be up at 5 for work. I was dedicated and motivated to do the shows, get the points, meet the people. BUT once I was qualified I relaxed and quit checking the website for shows and points. Why would I check, I already knew? So is it too much to get a freakin email?? That so hard??? Take too much time?? I dunno but THAT"s where I'm comin from.


----------



## pimpndahoz

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



millerlyte said:


> This is my first year competing, first year doing anything MECA in fact, and I knew what was up. I made sure to follow up on the website occasionally and learn from others how things went when Finals came along. It's not a difficult task. It's common sense to keep yourself updated, especially concerning Finals. If I can get it right...
> 
> Honestly, you two made a mistake. Oops. I don't see why everyone has to make it into a dramatic fiasco. Just because they may have made a mistake doesn't mean they can't still be pissed about it - so long as they're aware (and they are) that they were still responsible for it in the end. I'd be mad as hell too, but the thread doesn't need to be derailed because everyone is getting their boxers (briefs?) in a bunch when *nothing can be done about it.* This is between them and Steve, that should be it.


Good point Ally, be calm and carry on I agree.


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

GO TEAM DiYMA. Good luck guys.

Chuck


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

lol chuck..

i dunno guys. if you tried to contact steve and he said registration is closed, im sorry 

i agree the website is poor, but all the info is there.



im leaving tonight! who lives between virginia beach and nashville?


----------



## Wheres The Butta

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Leaving in 18.5 hours.


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



spl152db said:


> Why would we need to check the website constantly when I know I qualified? The rules are there yes but that doesn't change the fact that I didn't know I had to read every page of It to know
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


For what it's worth, mid season I wanted to see how I was doing compared to other people in my class so I looked on the MECA site. Turned out that one of the shows I attended, and got first, was not listed on their page. So instead of having 24 points I only had 14 according to their site. I knew I had 24 points but they didn't. I called Steve and he verified the scores and corrected the mistake. This could have been corrected later on as well but I guess what I'm getting at is that mistakes happen for everyone. I never assume anything is going to work as it should. I'm a pessimist. I try to double and sometimes triple check everything to make sure I know what I need to do whether it is a trip, job, or show. 

I'm not a regular to the MECA site but do go to the page every once in a while to check the competitors scores. After State Finals, I visited the site and plastered across the main page was" Pre Register for Finals!" in big red letters. I didn't even have to log on to see that. And, this was before the emails went out. So I knew to do that whether I got an invite email or not. I do find it odd that anyone would go through all the effort to attend all these shows for the entire season and never visit the website of the organization that holds them. To each his own I guess.

Well, now that we have beat that horse black, blue and bloody....


----------



## spl152db

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



bigbubba said:


> For what it's worth, mid season I wanted to see how I was doing compared to other people in my class so I looked on the MECA site. Turned out that one of the shows I attended, and got first, was not listed on their page. So instead of having 24 points I only had 14 according to their site. I knew I had 24 points but they didn't. I called Steve and he verified the scores and corrected the mistake. This could have been corrected later on as well but I guess what I'm getting at is that mistakes happen for everyone. I never assume anything is going to work as it should. I'm a pessimist. I try to double and sometimes triple check everything to make sure I know what I need to do whether it is a trip, job, or show.
> 
> I'm not a regular to the MECA site but do go to the page every once in a while to check the competitors scores. After State Finals, I visited the site and plastered across the main page was" Pre Register for Finals!" in big red letters. I didn't even have to log on to see that. And, this was before the emails went out. So I knew to do that whether I got an invite email or not. I do find it odd that anyone would go through all the effort to attend all these shows for the entire season and never visit the website of the organization that holds them. To each his own I guess.
> 
> Well, now that we have beat that horse black, blue and bloody....


I did look at the site. Constantly while i was in comps to check scores and validate things, look at rules, etc. I've been swamped at work, and traveling the past month, haven't had a chance or a need to look at it since my last scores were posted and never though i would need to until a few days before finals to get the details around finals. Looking at a website is not a critical part to competing, but now i guess it is.

I'll make sure i bring my laptop and make everyone look at the website every meet and send out pm's and emails and spam this forum reminding people to look daily so they don't miss the one of the worst sites on the net.


----------



## ErinH

So now that we've gotten all of that out of the way...


2 more days!


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



spl152db said:


> I did look at the site. Constantly while i was in comps to check scores and validate things, look at rules, etc. I've been swamped at work, and traveling the past month, haven't had a chance or a need to look at it since my last scores were posted and never though i would need to until a few days before finals to get the details around finals. Looking at a website is not a critical part to competing, but now i guess it is.
> 
> I'll make sure i bring my laptop and make everyone look at the website every meet and send out pm's and emails and spam this forum reminding people to look daily so they don't miss the one of the worst sites on the net.


My comments weren't meant to give you a hard time about the situation. I also have been working 12-14 hour shifts for the last month+. Just giving a couple of "for instances" on how the site helped me keep on top of what is going on. Is it the best site out there? Probably not. Everyone has their own view on that. It sucks you can't compete this year. It would be nice to see the competitor numbers go up every year. Maybe you could still show up to hang out with everyone and have a good time without the stress of competition. Hopefully we will see you in the lanes next year.


----------



## DAT

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



bikinpunk said:


> So now that we've gotten all of that out of the way...
> 
> 
> 2 more days!


You get your new Amps yesterday? my other stuff will not be here until Friday afternoon, so I'll be busy trying to get it all re-installed....


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Couldn't ask for better weather here today!


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



turbo5upra said:


> Couldn't ask for better weather here today!


If you are here in Nashville....yes! Little cool, nice and sunny.


----------



## ErinH

DAT said:


> You get your new Amps yesterday? my other stuff will not be here until Friday afternoon, so I'll be busy trying to get it all re-installed....


Got them installed last night. Heard a strange sound. Thought I blew a midbass. Opened up the kick panel and saw this...











The cone came apart from the surround. I'm having madisound overnight me a new one. 

So, yea... I'll have about one day to tune.


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



bikinpunk said:


> Got them installed last night. Heard a strange sound. Thought I blew a midbass. Opened up the kick panel and saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cone came apart from the surround. I'm having madisound overnight me a new one.
> 
> So, yea... I'll have about one day to tune.


Damn man...when it rains, it pours.


----------



## BowDown

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Wow that sucks!

Still surprises me that there are quite a few competitors that are doing last minute full-tuning? Seems like Finals just snuck up on people? Isn't that was the pre-season is for? :laugh:


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Come on Justin, EVERYONE does a full rebuild between State Finals and Finals...


----------



## Wheres The Butta

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

14 hours till departure
Yes I am counting hours. This work day is sloooooooow


----------



## AccordUno

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

If you haven''t left yet and are in bound to Nashville, safe trip fellas and ladies.. Just be careful with Metro Davidson, the tickets are not cheap these days and they got a racket going on to help shore up the budgetary short comings.. 

I'll probably stop by saturday morning, if I don't have a hangover..


----------



## DAT

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



AccordUno said:


> If you haven''t left yet and are in bound to Nashville, safe trip fellas and ladies.. Just be careful with Metro Davidson, the tickets are not cheap these days and they got a racket going on to help shore up the budgetary short comings..
> 
> I'll probably stop by saturday morning, if don't have a hangover..


Stop by Sunday ~!,


----------



## AccordUno

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



DAT said:


> Stop by Sunday ~!,


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



Wheres The Butta said:


> 14 hours till departure
> Yes I am counting hours. This work day is sloooooooow


Right there with ya!!


----------



## ErinH

BowDown said:


> Wow that sucks!
> 
> Still surprises me that there are quite a few competitors that are doing last minute full-tuning? Seems like Finals just snuck up on people? Isn't that was the pre-season is for? :laugh:


Mine started out as fixing a problem I had with the system that caused an unnecessary reduction in points. That snowballed in to finding other problems. 

I didn't intend to have a complete overhaul. I actually expected to swap my headunit to the p99 on Sunday and that'd be it. It's now turned in to a DSP that isn't going to be used (not enough time to mess with it), two replaced amps, and now a new midbass. I had really hoped my past few days would be spent tuning and cleaning the car. No luck. And I'm pulling Daddy duty tonight while the Mrs works so no car time tonight, either. 

Such is life. Hopefully I can get this thing in order by Saturday so I can enjoy the show and be ready for Sunday. And truth be told, it's better to have these issues show up before Finals rather than getting judged and finding out later that stuff was broken. . 

If anyone wants a demo, I hope you don't mind having one from the passenger side while I'm tuning.


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

leaving in just a few hours!


----------



## BowDown

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



chefhow said:


> Come on Justin, EVERYONE does a full rebuild between State Finals and Finals...


I'll have to take your word on that one!


----------



## goodstuff

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



bikinpunk said:


> Got them installed last night. Heard a strange sound. Thought I blew a midbass. Opened up the kick panel and saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> The cone came apart from the surround. I'm having madisound overnight me a new one.
> 
> So, yea... I'll have about one day to tune.


Damn. What caused that?


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Well, looks like the SPL guys have made it to town. Someone just rolled by my office (office is less than a mile from the Fairgrounds) and literally shook the building!!


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I am east of town by 10 miles


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



turbo5upra said:


> I am east of town by 10 miles


Me too....except I'm at work.


----------



## pimpndahoz

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Good luck to everyone!! Have fun, be safe and I"ll see yall next year!


----------



## DAT

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



pimpndahoz said:


> Good luck to everyone!! Have fun, be safe and I"ll see yall next year!


Sorry your not coming but, what class are you in ??


----------



## pimpndahoz

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



DAT said:


> Sorry your not coming but, what class are you in ??


Modified SQ.


----------



## DAT

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



pimpndahoz said:


> Modified SQ.



Damn, I love to listen to good SQ cars, I hear al the SPL cars daily, LOL

See you next year then?


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Midnight and 5.5 hours till Nashville...


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

here is a piece of advice, recaro seats are terrible for sleeping in. that is all.


-posted from the car pc


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



req said:


> here is a piece of advice, recaro seats are terrible for sleeping in. that is all.
> 
> 
> -posted from the car pc


Well- you should have no issues staying awake for your drive


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Anyone heading south on 81 thru Va watch out, troopers are everywhere this morning north of Roanoke.


----------



## KP

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Florida plays Vandy tomorrow, in Nashville. Will be a packed town.


----------



## tintbox

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

150 miles to go.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I wish I was rolling down to Nashville as well. I'm in Charleston, SC enjoying incredible beach weather. You all be safe finishing your drives and have a fantastic time. Good luck! and enjoy the experience.


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



bertholomey said:


> I'm in Charleston, SC enjoying incredible beach weather.


Be glad you're there. Rainy and yuck outside here. Supposed to be nice tomorrow.


----------



## BigRed

Good luck all you Diyma studs!! Remember to have fun first


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Thanks for the well wishes and luck guys. I keep thinking one of my speakers has a funny sound but then I keep admitting I'm not hearing it with different tracks, almost like it's frequency dependant or something... Who knows maybe I'm just delusional lol. 

I have to admit, rest stops on Route 40 are very nice in north Carolina and Tennessee!

The weather is gloomy but the ride through the mountains was really cool.


----------



## spl152db

40 is so long and boring though!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefhow

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



spl152db said:


> 40 is so long and boring though!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You want long and boring do 81 from Harrisburg Pa to south of Bristol Tn.


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



chefhow said:


> You want long and boring do 81 from Harrisburg Pa to south of Bristol Tn.


Yeah boy! I used to go to Corvettes at Carlisle every year. That is a sure enough sleeper section of road there. All 700 miles of that leg.


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



chefhow said:


> You want long and boring do 81 from Harrisburg Pa to south of Bristol Tn.


Long and boring AND kinky in the same thread? :0


----------



## AccordUno

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



chefhow said:


> You want long and boring do 81 from Harrisburg Pa to south of Bristol Tn.


Yes, the most boringiest (new word maybe) piece of road on the east coast not to mention full of troopers..


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Pa-Ohio-ky we saw a total of 2 cops...


----------



## AccordUno

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Hey if any of you are at the fairground around 5 today, I might just swing by and say what's up.. I work down the street from there..


----------



## decibelle

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Who's ready?


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I don't see you here... Are you ready?


----------



## tnaudio

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

We will be heading that way in a few hours. I can't wait!


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

That was a fun night!

I will take as many pictures as i can tomorrow! I will maybe promise


----------



## Thumper26

Millerlyte, you and Grayson going to be there tomorrow too? I was going to come up today, but I have a lot of stuff to do, including change the oil on the car, so was thinking of coming up tomorrow instead


----------



## ErinH

Ally has to be. She's getting judged tomorrow. Unless something happens. (Inside joke)


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Are we there yet?


----------



## scyankee

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



turbo5upra said:


> Are we there yet?


Where is there?


----------



## AccordUno

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

BTW, looks like I will not be able to make it tomorrow.. Good Luck to everyone, I'm sure we'll run into each other either at another show or in the lane.


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I god disqualified.


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



req said:


> I god disqualified.


Which is crap. I think you should be allowed to finish the season since even the judges didn't know the rules. Aren't they supposed to verify you are legal in the class you are competeing in and they missed it....all season. Just my two cents. Hope it gets resolved tomorrow.


----------



## DAT

Oh crap. Why ? That's a long arse drive. To find that out


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

All will be resolved in the am....


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

great news, i came down with like a 2 hour cold of some kind and my ears are clogged and my throat feels like it was raped.


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



req said:


> great news, i came down with like a 2 hour cold of some kind and my ears are clogged and my throat feels like it was raped.


Sounds like you're getting it in both ends. Hope all is resolved...


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Luckily ponkiej came up with a head unit and i was able to slave it in and I will be allowed to compete with the head unit resting on the dash. Talk about the fastest headunit install and re tune ever. Lets hope it makes a difference.


----------



## Thumper26

req said:


> Luckily ponkiej came up with a head unit and i was able to slave it in and I will be allowed to compete with the head unit resting on the dash. Talk about the fastest headunit install and re tune ever. Lets hope it makes a difference.


What was the dq for?


----------



## yeldak99

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



Thumper26 said:


> What was the dq for?


From Andy's facebook status last night

"Looks like I got disqualified from competition in my car audio class because I have a car pc and there is a Grey area that says the next class is what I need to be in and since I didn't compete in any shows for modified I can't compete at finals and all that money I spent going to shows and promoting the sport is in the drain."


----------



## BowDown

How much re-tune did ya need? When switching optical sources on my 700 I don't need any re-tuning. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

About half an hour of tinkering today after a half hour of some magic wire management I got the headunit.


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Did they consider the carpc a converted non car audio specific piece likewise converted pro audio processor? And wasn't allowed in your class?


----------



## BowDown

thehatedguy said:


> Did they consider the carpc a converted non car audio specific piece likewise converted pro audio processor? And wasn't allowed in your class?


Good call. I'm curious too. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Thumper26

Car pc has never been allowed in street or mod street, but I think is in modified. What class are you in?

Btw, just got here.


----------



## Wheres The Butta

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Having fun. Listened to a lot of cars and there are some really good ones here. Lots of top notch installs too.


----------



## JJDu4

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Damn I hate I didn't make it.......


----------



## BowDown

Any results yet? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## JJDu4

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Yea I'm anxious to see the results as well!!


----------



## ErinH

JJDu4 said:


> Damn I hate I didn't make it.......


I brought your SMD with me because I thought you'd be here. Oh well. It's mine now by default.


----------



## beef316

Results are needed.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ErinH

Not done judging yet.


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I made post 0_0


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



req said:


> I made post 0_0


From my car pc- yah.


----------



## JJDu4

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Erin -
You can use it still.......I hate I didn't make it but I bet you guys had fun. Just talked to Steve by text and he said you guys were still there?


----------



## beef316

bikinpunk said:


> Not done judging yet.


Realy? That is crazy.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

they are doing RTA freakout right now.


----------



## spl152db

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



bikinpunk said:


> Not done judging yet.


that would not have been good for me...


----------



## Thumper26

It seems to always run late. I guess it's a good problem to have, can't think of an alternative.


----------



## BowDown

Is there single judging or 3 judges per car? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

3x events have three judges


----------



## JJDu4

spl152db said:


> that would not have been good for me...


Yea me neither. Would of had a 5 hour drive once it was over! Now i'm kinda glad I didn't go 

- Brain Fart -

Actually since I wasn't competing I coulda left earlier to get home at a decent time....now I'm bum again cause I didn't go! :-(


----------



## spl152db

JJDu4 said:


> Yea me neither. Would of had a 5 hour drive once it was over! Now i'm kinda glad I didn't go
> 
> - Brain Fart -
> 
> Actually since I wasn't competing I coulda left earlier to get home at a decent time....now I'm bum again cause I didn't go! :-(


My drive is 8 hours from there

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JJDu4

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



spl152db said:


> My drive is 8 hours from there
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



WOW!! Yea that would be tough leavin so late tonight. I'd have to have tomorrow off and just stay the night tonight and drive back tomorrow.


----------



## JJDu4

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Congrats to Steve Cook for winning MECA's 2012 World Champion of Sound Quality in the Modex Class!! Steve's very passionate about SQ and it shows. Congrats dude!! 

This is the only bit of info I got so I'm sure there's many more to congratulate.


----------



## ErinH

Modex

Me - 5th
Jorge - 4th
Ally - 3rd
Kirk - 2nd
Steve - 1st


That's all I remember for sure. 

Congrats to everyone. 

Now, lets start next season already!

- Erin


----------



## BigRed

Master I heard

1 mark Eldridge
2 Brian Mitchell
3 Matt Roberts

Unofficial of course


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Congrats to Grayson! 1st in Modified!


----------



## Velozity

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Congrats to all!


----------



## Audio Options

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

brian mitchel took second? I thought his truck and trailer were just stolen?


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



Audio Options said:


> brian mitchel took second? I thought his truck and trailer were just stolen?


He has been traveling the country competing with his Cruze


----------



## tnaudio

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Was great hanging with everyone this weekend. Big congrats to all trophy winners. Competition was tough for sure.


----------



## SteveH!

*MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

ROUND 1


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

MO PICS


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

MO MO PICS


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

O MO PICS


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

SO MO PICS


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

GOT MO PICS


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

GO MO PICS


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

MOJOPICS


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

MO JO JO PICS


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

STILL HAVE MORE PICS TO POST! but tired is kicking in , more later. goodnight peeps


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Congrats to all the winners and props to all that worked to qualify and attend.

Congrats to _*Team DiYMA *_for back to back Team of the Year.

Chuck


----------



## DAT

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



stereo_luver said:


> Congrats to all the winners and props to all that worked to qualify and attend.
> 
> Congrats to _*Team DiYMA *_for back to back Team of the Year.
> 
> Chuck


Guys were asking about you, wish you could have made it.


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

You don't know how bad I wanted to be there.

Chuck


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Was a LONG weekend but well worth it. Got to see and listen to a lot of very nice vehicles and was blown away by the installs and sound quality. This show has shown me that I did not put now where near enough time and effort into my truck. Well, that is going to change.

I wanted to thank everyone that took time from tuning their cars to give mine a listen and greatly appreciate the comments, tips and suggestions that were given. Took a lot of notes when I got home and have a lot of ideas swirling in my head for next season, which is only 4 months away!

Congratulations to all the winners and will see you next season!


----------



## DAT

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Sound Quality League results from 2012 World Finals Soundfest. Congrats to our Champions! Thanks for a great season and a great Finals!

*Stock*
-----
*1. Aaron Daily (Team H&K), OH - 72.25
2. Chris Kovacek, IN - 71.58
3. Peter Lutz (Team American Radio/Arc Audio), GA - 71.33
4. Geoff Schneider (Team Clearly Louder), OH - 69.83
5. Jason Palmer (Team Sound Factory), TN - 69.58*
6. Sheri Camastra (Team DiYMA), NY - 69.25
7. Jonathan Schnepp (Team Sonus), TN - 65.5
8. Corey "Big Ox" Sammons (Team DB), OH - 62.92

*Street*
------
*1. Brian Mays (Team Elite), SC - 75.91
2. Demetrius Willingham (Team AP), GA - 75.08
3. Grace Hedrick (Team Elite), SC - 74.08
4. Scott Stein (Team ZME/Blues/Linear Power), PA - 73.83
5. Robert Hilton (Team American Radio/Arc Audio), GA - 73.67*
6. Daniel Hume (Team Wired For Sound), AZ - 73.0
7. Cory Bradley, IN - 70.5
8. Melinda Simon (Team Sound Investment/Memphis), OH - 68.75
9. Stepfonza Allen, VA - 67.58

*Modified Street
---------------
1. Matt Daly (Team Elite), SC - 75.41
2. Neil Cobilla (Team Norton's), SC - 71.66
3. Donovin Gleaton (Team South Side), OH - 71.0
4. Walt Bollinger (Team Arc Audio), FL - 70.58
5. Andrew Ranger (Team DiYMA), NY - 70.5*
6. Kelly Wilson, TN - 68.25
7. Chris Myers (Team Sound Factory), TN - 67.42

*Modified
--------
1. Grayson Strakele (Team AP), GA - 76.6
2. John Neal (Team Blues/Linear Power), MS - 75.7
3. Lori Wallace (Team DiYMA/MSE/JL Audio), PA - 75.5
4. Jeff Kidwell (Team Arc Audio), FL - 74.6
5. Herman Smith (Team Blues/Linear Power), MS - 72.4*
6. Lee Chavers (Team Arc Audio), MS - 70.2
7. Jeremy Boyd (Team Wired For Sound), AZ - 67.7
8. Steve Turpin (Team Sparky), KY - 64.5

*Modex
-----
1. Steve Cook (Team Audio X/Incriminator/OH Generator/Zapco), AL - 84.5
2. Kirk Proffitt (Team XS Power/Zapco), AL - 82.6
3. Allyson Miller (Team AP/Zapco), GA - 79.25
4. Jorge Delgado (Team Arc Audio), FL - 79.0
5. Erin Hardison (Team DiYMA/JL Audio), AL - 78.25*
6. Josh Kleckner, PA - 77.5
7. Brandon D'Elia (Team DiYMA), NJ - 76.7
8. John Pionke (Team DiYMA), TN - 75.33
9. Mike Still (Team DiYMA/JL Audio), VA - 72.5

*Extreme
-------
1. Steven Head (Team Arc Audio), FL - 80.4
2. David Temple, ((Team AP) - 77.2*

*Master*
------
*1. Mark Eldridge (Team MSE/JL Audio), OK - 86.1
2. Brian Mitchell (Team Arc Audio), CA - 85.4
3. Matt Roberts (Team Elite), SC - 82.1
4. Jeff Smith, GA - 79.75*


----------



## TeamTCA

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Congrats to ALL. Excellent turnout & number of SQ cars too. The days of 200+ are long gone but MECA by far has had the turnout and continues to grow. Proof that something is being ran right or an attempt to at least. Maybe we will see a true "joint" combined Finals next year with all (4) Orgs together, if they're still around.


----------



## BowDown

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Almost 50 people there. That IS pretty impressive for a single format event... Even if it is Finals. Congrats to everyone that competed!


----------



## audionutz

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Congrats to everyone! Big props to Ally for Most Improved! Great team u got there 
Thanks for the tweets Kirk! Congrats to Mr. Cook again (Gosh i sound like a broken record...this guy is a machine!)
And Mark, we still need to do the engine swap sir. I will bring the manpower and the tools 

Just got home to FL...drove all night straight. Gotta be at work at 1pm.....uuuuggghhhhhhh


----------



## win1

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Did anyone take any pics??


----------



## BowDown

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



win1 said:


> Did anyone take any pics??


There's another thread dedicated to pictures of finals in the 12 Volt Events & Team DIYMA forum.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

First I would like to say thanks to Steve Stern and His panel of Judges (David, Vinny and Jeremy) simply amazing job. It was an amazing show. Hats off to you guys.

Next it was great seeing everyone and hearing some of the most amazing sounding cars on the planet. I had so much funny at this show. Just hanging around meeting new people, putting faces to names and hanging out with some old friends. It was simply a blast.


Now to the goods!! 


I would like to say congrats to ALL the competitors. All the cars I hand the pleasure to hear where great. The level of vehicles at this show was bar none to best I have ever seen. Great job to everyone.

YYYAAAAA Team AP!!!!!

Now Congrats To all Team Audible Physics members All the hard work paid off guys and *Thank You from the bottom of my heart* for all the hard work and staying loyal to a small company. All the long nights where well worth it. 

In order of Class:

Congrats to *4th Stock Class: Geoff Schneider (Team Clearly Louder), OH - 69.83*

Geoff a Team AP member unofficially that become official . 

Sir it was great meeting you and hanging out. Wish we would have spent more time listening to your car then talking about audio :blush: maybe we could have gotten you a couple notches higher in the class. Welcome to the team.


Congrats to * 2nd Street Class: Demetrius Willingham (Team AP), GA - 75.08*

My Man Dee, Yes sir, one step closer. The car sounds great. But as we know its about to get even better. Thanks for all your support and hard work sir!!


Congrats to *1st Modified Class: Grayson Strakele (Team AP), GA - 76.6*

Man of Steel Grayson, Dude great work. Staying focused and hard work was got my man Grayson to this level. Hats off to you Grayson, all I can say is "YOUR THE MAN"!!


Congrats to *3rd Modex Class and Most Improved Phat Award: Allyson Miller (Team AP/Zapco), GA - 79.25*

Lord knows my my my Ally round and round we go. What you call me again young lady  :laugh: ! Your finish was simply one of the most impressive of the show. Modex was simply the most stacked class at the show. Lets face just about everyone knew in this class everyone else in the class was competing against each other for 3rd place as My man Kirk Proffitt and Steve Cook was competing for 1st and 2nd. To get into the top 5 in this class was simply amazing. 

Long nights, hard work and a million question is what got you to that level Ally amazing job.


Congrats to *2nd Extreme Class: David Temple, ((Team AP) - 77.2*

Daaaavvvve, This guy gets the SUV together on Saturday drivers down that night. We try to tune at 2-5 am with on luck do to me being dead and nothing sound right to me. So we take a 45 min nap, get up at 7am do about about and hour tune. Boom a nice 77.2 average, not bad not bad at all i would have to say for a first finals appearance and some tough judging. She will only be much much better.


Now I would like to say thanks to *2nd Modex Class: Kirk Proffitt (Team XS Power/Zapco), AL - 82.6 * and *4th Master Class: Jeff Smith, GA - 79.75* Thanks to you guys for all the help support to the Team.

And *1st Extreme class: Steven Head (Team Arc Audio), FL - 80.4* Big Meat sounded great. I'm still upset I did get chance to here the Aspen. Great job sir.


----------



## audionutz

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Thats ok brother. According to Zenner, u aint missin much LOL! Thanks for the props on Meat, first time going full season undefeated feels good. In the off season ima work on volume....SERIOUS volume  See if I can crack a windshield in SQL LOL!!!!


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Need someone for those really dynamic passages mr head? . (Sorry about that... I stayed below the prescribed volume  ) but it was just so much fun! Ty for twisting my arm into Jorge's car- great job on that btw- more via pm later MR. Nutz.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

Great pics Steve


----------



## audiophile25

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I really had a good time meeting and talking to new people. Got to hear some outstanding cars. This was a super tough contest with some great people involved.


----------



## decibelle

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

Attaching pics is for bums


----------



## decibelle

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*














































candids?









And they say women are supposed to be the master multitaskers.









Shoulda knocked first.









don't mind me I am just an innocent squirrell...



















What we all should have done...


----------



## decibelle

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Congrats to all. I managed to stay wide awake despite very little sleep (no coffee ) because there was such a large turnout and so many people to talk with and cars to demo. Hopefully we can all catch up on sleep this week. Thanks to everyone for coming out, especially the folks who have traveled far to attend. Yall made it an unforgettable first finals for me. Hope I can come back next year.

Side note, did anyone else wind up driving through that sweetass lightning show last night?


----------



## AccordUno

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

Does anyone know who drives that Black Maxima with the Pods in the pillars parked next to Erin? I took a picture of it on Friday but didn't find the owner.. 

Thanks


----------



## ErinH

I don't recall his name. Howard probably does since his brother was apparently friends with that guy's son. Small world. 

I do know he either reps or owns PHD speakers since he was manning that booth and a few of us talked to him about the brand over the weekend.


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*









What we all should have done...[/QUOTE]

Ha! Probably the only pic taken of me or my truck all weekend. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

I took some pics as well amd will post them tonight. pretty much the same as has been posted already, though. really wish I had brought the DSLR. I hate my P&S (should be called POS) for anything but outdoor photos.


----------



## Thumper26

I did. Was pretty awesome when I wasn't hydroplaning. I was sad to not get to put the cobalt to the test on the way down monteagle though. Going up when it was clear was pretty fun


----------



## Notloudenuf

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



DAT said:


> Sound Quality League results from 2012 World Finals Soundfest. Congrats to our Champions!
> 
> *Modified*
> --------
> 1. Grayson Strakele (Team AP), GA - 76.6
> 
> *Modex*
> -----
> 3. Allyson Miller (Team AP/Zapco), GA - 79.25


Not as high of a finish numerically but a higher score overall.....Which one gets bragging rights? :laugh:


----------



## decibelle

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Neither.


----------



## strakele

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Awesome first finals experience for me as well. Great getting to catch up with friends and meet new ones too. Congratulations to everyone and for Team DIYMA getting team of the year.

Good stuff


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Did we meet Mark? 

I didn't know you were There? Unless I confused you with somone else? 

I have mixed feelings about the show/judges... But I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## tnaudio

req said:


> I have mixed feelings about the show/judges... But I'll keep it to myself.


This.


----------



## req

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

In for pics... I have a video of ally and erin.... :0


----------



## decibelle

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

It's not like I have any dignity left anyways...


----------



## audiophile25

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I sure did get to hear the song Spanish Harlem quite a few times.


----------



## BowDown

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



audiophile25 said:


> I sure did get to hear the song Spanish Harlem quite a few times.


(There is a rose in Spanish Harlem)
La-la-la, la-la-la, la-la-la-la
(There is a rose in Spanish Harlem)
La-la-la, la-la-la, la-la-la-la
(There is a rose in Spanish Harlem)


----------



## goodstuff

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



req said:


> I have mixed feelings about the show/judges... But I'll keep it to myself.


Can't say I blame you from what i've read.


----------



## DAT

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



goodstuff said:


> Can't say I blame you from what i've read.


It is what it is . 

Not everyone has happy, I'm not complaining even though I had a 10 point difference between highest and lowest.

Some guys complained to me about a judge being lower then the other judges but then other guys had that same judge being their highest score.




I enjoyed the show, only going to get better. Congrats to all the winners and the guys that drove long distance also.


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Heard there was some awesome judging moments taking place.

Who remembers me having a trunk panel tossing contest at Finals? Similar circumstances.


----------



## audiophile25

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

I caught Ally jammin out to Gangnam Style at the show.


----------



## audiophile25

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

(There is a rose in Spanish Harlem)
La-la-la, la-la-la, la-la-la-la
(There is a rose in Spanish Harlem)
La-la-la, la-la-la, la-la-la-la
(There is a rose in Spanish Harlem)


I was hearing this song in my sleep. Of course it didn't help that someone in our hotel parking lot was tuning into the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

The points can be explained in our case- judge size/ placement was the issue- tonality was the highest we've ever had.

It was the other sloppy happenings that leave me scratching my head...


----------



## christherep

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST
As a noob this year, I have to say, compared to the old way of things (the last year I competed prior to this year was 1996) I thought the weekend went rather well. I met some really great people over the last 6 weeks and to me, that's what's important. Judges are subjective, always have and always will be. As long as they are consistent between their scoring, who cares? I got beat yesterday and I listened to the car that beat me, I know the hours and hours of work that he put into it and honestly, while I would have loved to win, I am just as happy for someone who deserves it every bit as much as I think I do. People are what makes this hobby what it is and when we start forgetting its just a hobby, it's no fun. Thanks to everyone that let me listen and who listened to my car. I really enjoyed the conversations, even the debates


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*



audiophile25 said:


> I caught Ally jammin out to Gangnam Style at the show.


I see it as a good thing that I had to look that up...


----------



## narvarr

turbo5upra said:


> The points can be explained in our case- judge size/ placement was the issue- tonality was the highest we've ever had.


Judging from that statement, Jeremy Clutts must have been your judge.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*



millerlyte said:


> Attaching pics is for bums
> 
> lol , ally's check list:
> 
> take third in the toughest class ,check
> damn near have a heartattack when name is announced , check
> give steve crap for his photos , check
> 
> blush when steve post "ms. happy face " pic , check, lo0l


----------



## ErinH

millerlyte said:


> It's not like I have any dignity left anyways...


X2. Good tunes makes ya wanna boogie.


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



audionutz said:


> Congrats to everyone! Big props to Ally for Most Improved! Great team u got there
> Thanks for the tweets Kirk! Congrats to Mr. Cook again (Gosh i sound like a broken record...this guy is a machine!)
> And Mark, we still need to do the engine swap sir. I will bring the manpower and the tools
> 
> Just got home to FL...drove all night straight. Gotta be at work at 1pm.....uuuuggghhhhhhh


hey bro, i am so happy to have met y'all arc peeps and you, the other SteveH! you are a class act brudda, tell yo arc clan they made the show for me. thanks for being a class act brudda , steve


----------



## petespeed3

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Congrats to all, had a blast great to meet everyone.
Peter Lutz


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



req said:


> Did we meet Mark?
> 
> I didn't know you were There? Unless I confused you with somone else?
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the show/judges... But I'll keep it to myself.


Well kind of, I was the guy Grayson called over and asked me if the subs looked like they where in phase. I didn't want to trouble as you was trying to get things sorted out. :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



petespeed3 said:


> Congrats to all, had a blast great to meet everyone.
> Peter Lutz


Bout effin time... Welcome to the dark side... We even have cookies


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*

merging the pictures thread with the Finals thread just so we can all discuss the cars in one single thread.


done.


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



narvarr said:


> Judging from that statement, Jeremy Clutts must have been your judge.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Yeap-(old lady's judge) (or really old lady depending) great dude... Just a mofo to seat him... As soon as I put my head where his was the score sheet made sense...


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*



bikinpunk said:


> merging the pictures thread with the Finals thread just so we can all discuss the cars in one single thread.
> 
> 
> done.


Squirrel!


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Forgive my grainy (high iso) pictures. I left my good camera at home and foolishly thought the p&s would do well in this light. 




First off, Mark Eldridge's NASCAR.

This sucker pulled in early Friday night. I was there for it's entrance and departure on Sunday. The exhaust will kill you. It literally made me dizzy within 10 seconds standing even 10 feet away. Makes me wonder how Pit Crews do this for a living....


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

inside Mark E's car.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

The Genelec + JL Audio Fathom Subwoofer Mark brought for folks wanting to demo as a reference system. This was a blast. It got downright loud and was great to use as a reference off and on. Helped me to actually determine some trouble spots in my own tune on the higher end. I saw a lot of folks using it off and on.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

by the way....


Mark's passenger seat sounds better (while, not necessarily technically staging better) than most any car I've heard even from the passenger seat. That thing is stupid.


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

I dunno I like the way race gas smells.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

more random photos...


Kirk's Acura TL.

build log:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ll-gallery/127906-2005-acura-tl-part-2-a.html











The trunk. Pictures don't do it justice. It looks really awesome. Wish he had the panels off in this picture but suffice it to say, the stuff under the false floor really shows the work he put in to it.


----------



## req

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Nice pics erin. 

Keep them coming. 


By the way, it was really awesome meeting everyone in person


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Matt Daly's car (mustang).
The install work here is really slick. Using an 18" AE sub (maybe one of the dipole lines, he'd have to say or someone else who knows can). The gray of this car looks beautiful in person. 

You can also see Mike Still's (tintbox) car next to Matt's. And Mike and Vinny chatting about it.
The vinyl work on this car really is slick and the install to boot (sorry didn't take pictures of it).

The red Murano is Matt Roberts' wife's car (I think; Matt will check me if I'm wrong, lol).


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*



bikinpunk said:


> merging the pictures thread with the Finals thread just so we can all discuss the cars in one single thread.
> 
> 
> done.


WHY DID YOU DO THAT? my whole goal was to just have pics not talk!


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

a bunch of pictures of Steve Cook's truck. Not 100% sure what mids he's using but I have an idea. I'll let him speak to it. 
Scan 8" revs in the kicks. Tons of power. Carrozzeria deck+processor. 

Not sure on the subs. I know he changed out the Auras.


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Matt has a regular td18h


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA FINALS PIC FEST*



SteveH! said:


> WHY DID YOU DO THAT? my whole goal was to just have pics not talk!


so people can talk about the cars and competition in one thread and not have to bounce back and forth. don't kill me, bro!


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Which alpine is mark using?


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Ally's car. No pics of the interior. But she has plenty of them in her build log (which I suggest you go check out):
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-gallery/103292-05-monte-carlo-lt-build.html

Edit: forgot the picture of the trunk install


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



thehatedguy said:


> Which alpine is mark using?


Alpine DVA-9861 In-dash DVD player at Crutchfield.com


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Andy's (Req) V-dub:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-exodus-helix-pdsp-idmax-carpc-*updated*.html
















The black Cruze behind it is Brian Mitchell's (Team ARC; great guy).

You can also see Mic's bmw behind them.

Brian's trunk. He has a PS8 that folds down for display, but I didn't get a picture of it.


----------



## narvarr

turbo5upra said:


> Yeap-(old lady's judge) (or really old lady depending) great dude... Just a mofo to seat him... As soon as I put my head where his was the score sheet made sense...


Yeah, I gave up trying to get it to image correctly for him after the 3rd show and focused more on the tonal aspect of the tune. Even he will tell you that its hard to get imaging correct for his seat height.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Lee Chavers' "RSuX"


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

Grayson's Lancer

build log:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...bishi-lancer-ralliart-first-build-log-16.html


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

folks standing around....












Eldrige, Howard, Brandon, and John talking about women's tennis.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*

that's it.
wish I had gotten more pictures but I spent most of my first day trying to tune the car for Sunday. 



PS: If any of you folks want to use the pictures for yourself (build log, friends/family) feel free. Most suck but if you want, knock yourself out.


----------



## wdemetrius1

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



Audible Physics said:


> First I would like to say thanks to Steve Stern and His panel of Judges (David, Vinny and Jeremy) simply amazing job. It was an amazing show. Hats off to you guys.
> 
> Next it was great seeing everyone and hearing some of the most amazing sounding cars on the planet. I had so much funny at this show. Just hanging around meeting new people, putting faces to names and hanging out with some old friends. It was simply a blast.
> 
> 
> Now to the goods!!
> 
> 
> I would like to say congrats to ALL the competitors. All the cars I hand the pleasure to hear where great. The level of vehicles at this show was bar none to best I have ever seen. Great job to everyone.
> 
> YYYAAAAA Team AP!!!!!
> 
> Now Congrats To all Team Audible Physics members All the hard work paid off guys and *Thank You from the bottom of my heart* for all the hard work and staying loyal to a small company. All the long nights where well worth it.
> 
> In order of Class:
> 
> Congrats to *4th Stock Class: Geoff Schneider (Team Clearly Louder), OH - 69.83*
> 
> Geoff a Team AP member unofficially that become official .
> 
> Sir it was great meeting you and hanging out. Wish we would have spent more time listening to your car then talking about audio :blush: maybe we could have gotten you a couple notches higher in the class. Welcome to the team.
> 
> 
> Congrats to * 2nd Street Class: Demetrius Willingham (Team AP), GA - 75.08*
> 
> My Man Dee, Yes sir, one step closer. The car sounds great. But as we know its about to get even better. Thanks for all your support and hard work sir!!
> 
> 
> Congrats to *1st Modified Class: Grayson Strakele (Team AP), GA - 76.6*
> 
> Man of Steel Grayson, Dude great work. Staying focused and hard work was got my man Grayson to this level. Hats off to you Grayson, all I can say is "YOUR THE MAN"!!
> 
> 
> Congrats to *3rd Modex Class and Most Improved Phat Award: Allyson Miller (Team AP/Zapco), GA - 79.25*
> 
> Lord knows my my my Ally round and round we go. What you call me again young lady  :laugh: ! Your finish was simply one of the most impressive of the show. Modex was simply the most stacked class at the show. Lets face just about everyone knew in this class everyone else in the class was competing against each other for 3rd place as My man Kirk Proffitt and Steve Cook was competing for 1st and 2nd. To get into the top 5 in this class was simply amazing.
> 
> Long nights, hard work and a million question is what got you to that level Ally amazing job.
> 
> 
> Congrats to *2nd Extreme Class: David Temple, ((Team AP) - 77.2*
> 
> Daaaavvvve, This guy gets the SUV together on Saturday drivers down that night. We try to tune at 2-5 am with on luck do to me being dead and nothing sound right to me. So we take a 45 min nap, get up at 7am do about about and hour tune. Boom a nice 77.2 average, not bad not bad at all i would have to say for a first finals appearance and some tough judging. She will only be much much better.
> 
> 
> Now I would like to say thanks to *2nd Modex Class: Kirk Proffitt (Team XS Power/Zapco), AL - 82.6 * and *4th Master Class: Jeff Smith, GA - 79.75* Thanks to you guys for all the help support to the Team.
> 
> And *1st Extreme class: Steven Head (Team Arc Audio), FL - 80.4* Big Meat sounded great. I'm still upset I did get chance to here the Aspen. Great job sir.



Great post Mark!!! 

I'm proud to be on board!

I agree with everything that is said above. This year's Final's was one of the toughest, I have every seen/experienced. I can honestly say that I didn't hear a single car, that I was not impressed with. All of the competitors brought their A Game. I'm extremely grateful to everyone that gave me a Demo to their car. My most memorable Demo, would probably go to my fellow Forum member Req. That car PC was a thing of beauty and the possiblities were incredible.

All in all, we had a blast.


Way To Go Team!!!


----------



## wdemetrius1

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



bikinpunk said:


> Andy's (Req) V-dub:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-exodus-helix-pdsp-idmax-carpc-*updated*.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black Cruze behind it is Brian Mitchell's (Team ARC; great guy).
> 
> You can also see Mic's bmw behind them.
> 
> Brian's trunk. He has a PS8 that folds down for display, but I didn't get a picture of it.



^^

Brian had an incredible sounding car!!!


----------



## ErinH

Eldridge's car leaving. He tapped the gas a bit hard and accidentally slid out.


----------



## SQrules

bikinpunk said:


> X2. Good tunes makes ya wanna boogie.


X3 I did that myself in a few cars.


----------



## thehatedguy

The dustcaps give away what Cook has on the dash.


----------



## decibelle

bikinpunk said:


> X2. Good tunes makes ya wanna boogie.


Or sing your heart out to 90s boy bands...


----------



## ErinH

Yea, Dave, I'm not sure you'd be dancing to the same song Ally and I were. lol!

Kirk did chicken out on the Moonwalk. I want a raincheck, Kirk. lol.


----------



## DAT

thehatedguy said:


> The dustcaps give away what Cook has on the dash.


No hints? :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

DAT said:


> No hints? :laugh:


he can't resist not telling... give him a few minutes. lol.


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



TeamTCA said:


> Congrats to ALL. Excellent turnout & number of SQ cars too. The days of 200+ are long gone but MECA by far has had the turnout and continues to grow. Proof that something is being ran right or an attempt to at least. Maybe we will see a true "joint" combined Finals next year with all (4) Orgs together, if they're still around.


for that joint finals to happen iasca dbdrag and usaci are gonna have to check their egos and see meca as an equal and as someone to partner with. does not seem likely to happen, it would be so cool to go to shows that counted as points for a unified finals


----------



## thehatedguy

It was obvious as soon as I saw the dust cap in the pictures...and the cones. Look around, they are out there.


----------



## SouthSyde

thehatedguy said:


> It was obvious as soon as I saw the dust cap in the pictures...and the cones. Look around, they are out there.


Lets play hang man.. 

Is it _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## thehatedguy

That's the right amount of spaces...lol


----------



## thehatedguy

But I swear there were pictures of it on here taken with either a flash or the grills off...and it was clear as day.


----------



## ErinH

he was running them already this year. or maybe he was running them last time I was at his shop. I can't keep up anymore. lol.


----------



## thehatedguy

He changes speakers like socks.


----------



## SouthSyde

thehatedguy said:


> That's the right amount of spaces...lol


You said cone gave it away, and those speakers do have unique cones.


----------



## thehatedguy

Pointy dustcaps what got me at first glance.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

thehatedguy said:


> Pointy dustcaps what got me at first glance.



O O O i want to play.

I know what they are. I knew as soon as I seen them also.


----------



## thehatedguy

I knew you would know...too easy for you.


----------



## ErinH

just call 'em vifa and let's roll on. lol


----------



## BigRed

Famous basketball players last name. It's not rocket science


----------



## thehatedguy

Buckethead has a song of the same name...was bonus track or something in guitar hero.


----------



## ErinH

BigRed said:


> Famous basketball players last name. It's not rocket science


Bryant. 

New game.


----------



## PHD - USA

I'm not sure if anyone remembers this goofy kid on the left, but that's me with my 4th place in stock class, I also got SQL Rookie of the year. Also, as Mark said, I am the newest member of Team AP, and plan on making a little break out at SBN Next year. I enjoyed talking and meeting everyone, and got some nice demoes from some great cars!


----------



## DAT

Oh yeah , should have realized, he loves these speakers....

Never owned any of the Nike Shoes.


----------



## req

more pics?


----------



## SouthSyde

bikinpunk said:


> Bryant.
> 
> New game.


Dang das clever, 6 letters as well LOL


----------



## SQ Audi

bikinpunk said:


> I don't recall his name. Howard probably does since his brother was apparently friends with that guy's son. Small world.
> 
> I do know he either reps or owns PHD speakers since he was manning that booth and a few of us talked to him about the brand over the weekend.


Mike Allen is his name, he is the North American Rep for PHD.


----------



## Wheres The Butta

Personal favorite cars to listen to? I am grateful to have gotten lots of demos and there were many good ones.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



thehatedguy said:


> Which alpine is mark using?


\

DVA-9861 Crap, Erin beat me to it.

Mark has a few of these headunits that he brings to shows. Just in case the one in the dash craps out on him. BTW, how did the PHD car sound? Did anyone listen to it?


----------



## BowDown

Was the Cruze fresh off the dealers lot? :laugh:


----------



## Wheres The Butta

BowDown said:


> Was the Cruze fresh off the dealers lot? :laugh:



That Cruze was absolutely outstanding. Really awesome.


----------



## BowDown

Wheres The Butta said:


> That Cruze was absolutely outstanding. Really awesome.


I'm sure it was... was just poking fun @ Meca. 

Hopefully some day I'll be able to hear some of these vehicles for myself.


----------



## req

cruze sounded real good. but as always pillar width due to the speaker locations. one of the best things about the cruze was the midbass\subbass transition. it was executed very well. it seemed to me that almost every car there had great image placement and nothing i listened to stood out as sounding bad - aside from my car, until everything got worked out AFTER judging on sunday, and i did damage my right tweeter somehow - even the stock cars that i heard were very very well done!

im still waiting for a car to "wow" me with width. so far the most i have ever gotten is half way to the outside of the side mirrors and my car is close on that, but other trade offs happen too.

mark eldridges car was obviously my favorite - the subbass was unreal. seriously, it was insane. the stage depth (from closest sound location to furthest sound location) and depth to stage (distance from listener to first precieved sound location) was unmatched that i listened to. it is kind of a pain in the ass to get into - but the best thing? that he made the remote in the center console by cutting a display to pieces from another 9861, and the volume knob was a solid machined aluminum knob. oh my it was so smooth and sexy.

i do have some cool ideas for the future


----------



## KP

I had on some Jordan shorts Sunday. . But I wasn't a famous player.


----------



## SteveH!

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I had on some Jordan shorts Sunday. . But I wasn't a famous player.


Don't be humble kirk, you was mr. mackalicious back in the day!


----------



## goodstuff

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



SteveH! said:


> hey bro, i am so happy to have met y'all arc peeps and you, the other SteveH! you are a class act brudda, tell yo arc clan they made the show for me. thanks for being a class act brudda , steve


Well this clears up some confusion, lol.


----------



## turbo5upra

Jorge from arc... Yes Brian's cruze was great... And I enjoyed big meat- was wowed the first time but this time I knew what to expect...

The charger just had "it" now that wouldn't be my "daily" tune but I wasn't sure what to expect when I crawled in... I got out wearing nothing but a smile... Might want to clean the seat bud ;0


----------



## bigbubba

thehatedguy said:


> The dustcaps give away what Cook has on the dash.


Unless he changed them, I have the same kind fixin to go in my truck.


----------



## thehatedguy

Saw on Facebook he is getting ready to tear it apart...again.


----------



## Mic10is

turbo5upra said:


> Jorge from arc... Yes Brian's cruze was great... And I enjoyed big meat- was wowed the first time but this time I knew what to expect...
> 
> The charger just had "it" now that wouldn't be my "daily" tune but I wasn't sure what to expect when I crawled in... I got out wearing nothing but a smile... Might want to clean the seat bud ;0


I didnt listen to many cars at Finals--but the one car that consistently impressed me was Brian Mitchell's Cruze.
The left side of the car disappeared. It had a true sense of a room based on the recording. 
when you closed your eyes and quit focusing on where the speakers were located and just allowed your ears to listen--the stage was expansive and excelled in many areas.
The scariest part of the car was the ridiculous detail i heard in this car.
No other car produced this level of detail, you could hear the saliva forming on lips when singers produced words and sounds. it was almost realer than real.

I never heard the final tune and listened to many different tunes and changes over the past 2 weeks--but considering he was 1pt off Of Mark---shows that what everyone from the Team and Brian were able to put together was excellent


----------



## wdemetrius1

Ge_off_me said:


> I'm not sure if anyone remembers this goofy kid on the left, but that's me with my 4th place in stock class, I also got SQL Rookie of the year. Also, as Mark said, I am the newest member of Team AP, and plan on making a little break out at SBN Next year. I enjoyed talking and meeting everyone, and got some nice demoes from some great cars!



Welcome Aboard, Geoff!


----------



## chefhow

Of everything I listened to this past weekend the two that really stood out to me were Jorge's Charger and Brians Cruze.

The Charger had a level of detail, depth to and of stage and width that I have only heard one other time in Todd's GTi. I had to restart the first track I listened to 3 times as I didnt really think I was hearing what I was hearing. IT WAS AMAZING!!! Jorge and Steve had really nailed "it".

Brians Cruze just disappeared, the speakers were gone, absolutely the most beautiful, transparent, detailed, car I have ever had the pleasure of hearing and I got to listen to it A LOT this weekend.

Cooks truck was just over whelming, the volume, clarity and volume that he can produce is SICK!! Tons of fun to listen to.

If I had to choose a single car I would drive every day of the cars I heard it would have been Big Meat. Steve, after all these years of random emails, PM's, stories from Mic and buying disc's from you it was great to finally meet you. The truck AND the Aspen were great. I am still amazed at what you did with 3 speakers, 3 amp channels and an old car, FANTASTIC JOB.

Congrats to EVERYONE the entered for making it this far, Congrats to all that got to the podium, and finally Congrats to all the winners. 
See you guys next year, I'm coming back and I will be defending a title.


----------



## thehatedguy

Any pictures of the Cruze?


----------



## chefhow

thehatedguy said:


> Any pictures of the Cruze?


I didnt take a single picture all weekend.


----------



## Mic10is

thehatedguy said:


> Any pictures of the Cruze?


scroll back thru the pics.
Trunk w the green edge lit glass amp rack and sub enclosure.
front stage is Black 4 and tweet in Pillars and a Black 6 in doors
PS8 for processing


----------



## thehatedguy

He was the guy who had his truck and trailor stolen?


----------



## turbo5upra

Brian's car was exceptional- hopefully that knucklehead drives the entire US next year so we can see what a year of tweeking does  might get expensive if he can't keep the tires on the pavement.


----------



## Mic10is

turbo5upra said:


> Brian's car was exceptional- hopefully that knucklehead drives the entire US next year so we can see what a year of tweeking does  might get expensive if he can't keep the tires on the pavement.


he'll be back for SBN

and Yes his Truck and Trailer were stolen when driving to Indy. Trailer recovered and was gutted. Truck still missing


----------



## Wheres The Butta

turbo5upra said:


> Brian's car was exceptional- hopefully that knucklehead drives the entire US next year so we can see what a year of tweeking does  might get expensive if he can't keep the tires on the pavement.


have to agree, that was one of the best cars I've ever heard period.


----------



## thehatedguy

Hell I have to give him props for going considering what all he had gone through.


----------



## req

I heard Brian got a flat tire headded back out west. I think everything is fine with him and the car, only a few extra bucks and a new tire... 

I just hope the rest of his trip goes well!


----------



## kustomkaraudio

Ge_off_me said:


> I'm not sure if anyone remembers this goofy kid on the left, but that's me with my 4th place in stock class, I also got SQL Rookie of the year. Also, as Mark said, I am the newest member of Team AP, and plan on making a little break out at SBN Next year. I enjoyed talking and meeting everyone, and got some nice demoes from some great cars!


LOVE the Chive shirt !!!


----------



## turbo5upra

req said:


> I heard Brian got a flat tire headded back out west. I think everything is fine with him and the car, only a few extra bucks and a new tire...
> 
> I just hope the rest of his trip goes well!


Last word he was safe in AZ.


----------



## Rishi S

*Re: 2012 MECA World Finals: October 13-14 in Nashville, TN*



Audible Physics said:


> First I would like to say thanks to Steve Stern and His panel of Judges (David, Vinny and Jeremy) simply amazing job. It was an amazing show. Hats off to you guys.
> 
> Next it was great seeing everyone and hearing some of the most amazing sounding cars on the planet. I had so much funny at this show. Just hanging around meeting new people, putting faces to names and hanging out with some old friends. It was simply a blast.
> 
> 
> Now to the goods!!
> 
> 
> I would like to say congrats to ALL the competitors. All the cars I hand the pleasure to hear where great. The level of vehicles at this show was bar none to best I have ever seen. Great job to everyone.
> 
> YYYAAAAA Team AP!!!!!
> 
> Now Congrats To all Team Audible Physics members All the hard work paid off guys and *Thank You from the bottom of my heart* for all the hard work and staying loyal to a small company. All the long nights where well worth it.
> 
> In order of Class:
> 
> Congrats to *4th Stock Class: Geoff Schneider (Team Clearly Louder), OH - 69.83*
> 
> Geoff a Team AP member unofficially that become official .
> 
> Sir it was great meeting you and hanging out. Wish we would have spent more time listening to your car then talking about audio :blush: maybe we could have gotten you a couple notches higher in the class. Welcome to the team.
> 
> 
> Congrats to * 2nd Street Class: Demetrius Willingham (Team AP), GA - 75.08*
> 
> My Man Dee, Yes sir, one step closer. The car sounds great. But as we know its about to get even better. Thanks for all your support and hard work sir!!
> 
> 
> Congrats to *1st Modified Class: Grayson Strakele (Team AP), GA - 76.6*
> 
> Man of Steel Grayson, Dude great work. Staying focused and hard work was got my man Grayson to this level. Hats off to you Grayson, all I can say is "YOUR THE MAN"!!
> 
> 
> Congrats to *3rd Modex Class and Most Improved Phat Award: Allyson Miller (Team AP/Zapco), GA - 79.25*
> 
> Lord knows my my my Ally round and round we go. What you call me again young lady  :laugh: ! Your finish was simply one of the most impressive of the show. Modex was simply the most stacked class at the show. Lets face just about everyone knew in this class everyone else in the class was competing against each other for 3rd place as My man Kirk Proffitt and Steve Cook was competing for 1st and 2nd. To get into the top 5 in this class was simply amazing.
> 
> Long nights, hard work and a million question is what got you to that level Ally amazing job.
> 
> 
> Congrats to *2nd Extreme Class: David Temple, ((Team AP) - 77.2*
> 
> Daaaavvvve, This guy gets the SUV together on Saturday drivers down that night. We try to tune at 2-5 am with on luck do to me being dead and nothing sound right to me. So we take a 45 min nap, get up at 7am do about about and hour tune. Boom a nice 77.2 average, not bad not bad at all i would have to say for a first finals appearance and some tough judging. She will only be much much better.
> 
> 
> Now I would like to say thanks to *2nd Modex Class: Kirk Proffitt (Team XS Power/Zapco), AL - 82.6 * and *4th Master Class: Jeff Smith, GA - 79.75* Thanks to you guys for all the help support to the Team.
> 
> And *1st Extreme class: Steven Head (Team Arc Audio), FL - 80.4* Big Meat sounded great. I'm still upset I did get chance to here the Aspen. Great job sir.



Good Job Team AP USA


----------



## KP

Good to see all the old crew in attendace as always. The amount of new folks was staggering. Congrats to all the Champions! Every class was tight and every placement was earned. Was good to take some time off. Was better to be back. Hope to make SBN 2013. Fingers crossed.

Noteables to me for the 2012 Finals: Team Z taking the top three in Modex. All three Linear Power vehicles placing with their newest offerings. Glad to see them back! Grayson taking Modified. And last but not certainly not least and probably my most noteable is Ms. Ally. Walking into one of the toughest classes and kicking ass. Unbelievable is an understatement.

KP


----------



## asota

I wanted to add a big gratz to the Ohio SQ folks; first and forth in stock with a third in mod street. Who says Ohio is only about SPL.


----------



## christherep

kustomkaraudio said:


> LOVE the Chive shirt !!!


KCCO  thx!


----------



## 6APPEAL

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Good to see all the old crew in attendace as always. The amount of new folks was staggering. Congrats to all the Champions! Every class was tight and every placement was earned. Was good to take some time off. Was better to be back. Hope to make SBN 2013. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Noteables to me for the 2012 Finals: Team Z taking the top three in Modex. All three Linear Power vehicles placing with their newest offerings. Glad to see them back! Grayson taking Modified. And last but not certainly not least and probably my most noteable is Ms. Ally. Walking into one of the toughest classes and kicking ass. Unbelievable is an understatement.
> 
> KP


Thanks for the props Kirk. I think you ride is nuts and would like to get some more seat time in it. What can you say about Steve's Avalanche that hasn't already been said, just wow. Again, congrats to Grayson and Ally. Been seeing them at shows all year and as always they are a class act.


----------



## PHD - USA

Next year I plan to give Aaron Daily a run for his money, same with Chris if he doesn't retire his RX8 =P


----------



## MacLeod

Man I hate that I missed this one. Biggest turnout in years and sounds like everybody had a great time. Hopefully I'll be up and running by Freezefest so I can get back to finals and continue my quest to have the most world finals losses by a single competitor. It's important to have goals in life I think.


----------



## SteveH!

Ge_off_me said:


> I'm not sure if anyone remembers this goofy kid on the left, but that's me with my 4th place in stock class, I also got SQL Rookie of the year. Also, as Mark said, I am the newest member of Team AP, and plan on making a little break out at SBN Next year. I enjoyed talking and meeting everyone, and got some nice demoes from some great cars!




like we said to you at finals , your car is good and will only get better. remember better days ahead bro


----------



## req

steve, were those all the pictures you took?

here are some team diyma and team jl photos i just got from mark eldridge!

www.photobucket.com/diymafinals


----------



## req




----------



## req




----------



## pocket5s

req said:


>


I like the footwell sub


----------



## strakele

Front subs are where it's at :rockon:


----------



## thehatedguy

Wish. I could do one.


----------



## pocket5s

I keep thinking about front subs myself. If I went footwell like that I'd have to build a heck of a grill to keep the wife from popping out that cone


----------



## goodstuff

What's with Howard and Andy? Are you guys making shadow puppets?


----------



## ErinH

DISQUALIFIED!

Lol.


----------



## ErinH

req said:


>


Squirrel!


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> DISQUALIFIED!
> 
> Lol.


Did Howard Compete? Lol.


----------



## ErinH

Nope. 

Andy did. It's a joke based off his temporary DQ status.


----------



## req

lol yea, howard was there for moral (and vocal) support lol.

howard is second from the right, i am furthest to the right.


----------



## req

this should help


----------



## goodstuff

req said:


> this should help


Saved for future photoshop/ meme usage. Lol.


----------



## Wheres The Butta

very nice, got labels on the picture.

I have been saying this for a while, but I think we should all wear a nametag with the user name from the forums. I might even get a custom t shirt with my tag on it. No way of knowing how many people I might have walked right past and never blinked an eye not knowing that we talk on forums.


----------



## turbo5upra

Wheres The Butta said:


> very nice, got labels on the picture.
> 
> I have been saying this for a while, but I think we should all wear a nametag with the user name from the forums. I might even get a custom t shirt with my tag on it. No way of knowing how many people I might have walked right past and never blinked an eye not knowing that we talk on forums.


You were [email protected]@?


----------



## tintbox

Good times! My car looks good in pictures.


----------



## req

your car looks good in real life lol ;P


----------



## chefhow

You've got my squirrel!!


----------



## tintbox

Yes he does!


----------



## decibelle

chefhow said:


> You've got my squirrel!!


that's what she said?


----------



## turbo5upra

millerlyte said:


> that's what she said?


were you the she?


----------



## pionkej

Late to the game, but congrats to everybody!!! I had a blast hanging out and sharing tunes (even if my own tier three drivers only landed me 8th place ). 

And don't fret, I'll be back even stronger next season. I've even already drawn my system plans out on a napkin during my lunch break today! 

Seriously though, I had a great time last weekend and can't wait to hit the lanes again in February for Freezefest (which will probably be my first show for the '13 season).


----------



## Mic10is

pionkej said:


> Late to the game, but congrats to everybody!!! I had a blast hanging out and sharing tunes (even if my own tier three drivers only landed me 8th place ).
> 
> And don't fret, I'll be back even stronger next season. *I've even already drawn my system plans out on a napkin during my lunch break today! *
> 
> Seriously though, I had a great time last weekend and can't wait to hit the lanes again in February for Freezefest (which will probably be my first show for the '13 season).


thats how great things get started so i hear.

good job nonetheless..u done us all proud.


----------



## highly

Mic10is said:


> thats how great things get started so i hear.
> 
> good job nonetheless..u done us all proud.


No doubt. The atom bomb started out on a napkin. I'mma be watching you REAL close, John!


----------



## turbo5upra

highly said:


> No doubt. The atom bomb started out on a napkin. I'mma be watching you REAL close, John!


I hear if you sketch it up on tp it makes it the poop. Napkins are so played out- may just as well just follow the crowd.

Nice meeting you John.


----------



## decibelle

pionkej said:


> Late to the game, but congrats to everybody!!! I had a blast hanging out and sharing tunes (even if my own tier three drivers only landed me 8th place ).
> 
> And don't fret, I'll be back even stronger next season. I've even already drawn my system plans out on a napkin during my lunch break today!
> 
> Seriously though, I had a great time last weekend and can't wait to hit the lanes again in February for Freezefest (which will probably be my first show for the '13 season).


Bring. it. on. 

I have a list of crummy shows I need to avenge. I'll be ready this time  

Interested to see what comes of the murano next. Are you planning a full rebuild?


----------



## pionkej

millerlyte said:


> Bring. it. on.
> 
> I have a list of crummy shows I need to avenge. I'll be ready this time
> 
> Interested to see what comes of the murano next. Are you planning a full rebuild?


If I keep the same headunit...is it a full rebuild? 

In all seriousness, I WILL be making the front stage less visible. I believe I suffered a bit from "what the eyes see, the ears hear" this season. Since I'm doing that, I'm also going to test various locations. They may all move or all stay the same, or anywhere between. That will be determined by performance so a certain answer can't be given yet. 

I'd also like to run different subs, but that will be dictated by time and budget as the front will take priority.


----------



## DAT

pionkej said:


> If I keep the same headunit...is it a full rebuild?
> 
> In all seriousness, I WILL be making the front stage less visible. I believe I *suffered a bit from "what the eyes see, the ears hear" this season.* Since I'm doing that, I'm also going to test various locations. They may all move or all stay the same, or anywhere between. That will be determined by performance so a certain answer can't be given yet.
> 
> I'd also like to run different subs, but that will be dictated by time and budget as the front will take priority.


Hmm that is a good theory. I was told by one judge back in July that all cars suffer from midrange in the kicks. If it's not on the dash it will score low. 

I think i did pretty good, i got a 82.25 from one judge then another judge ate me up with a 72.25 but not bad for 1 - 1.5 hour of tune from scratch. 

another few hours I would have been 80-81 average. 

Great to meet new faces and hear lots of good cars.


----------



## DAT

req said:


>



Hey Erin,

thanks for the foam for my door, here is a shirt I seen might go good with your Squirrel theme.

Squirrels Squirrels Squirrels | theCHIVERY


----------



## pjc

Can anyone tell me who the guy with the Tundra is? I have some questions about the install. Thanks.

PJ


----------



## thegreatestpenn

i was there, made a vid!

2012 Meca World Finals Sound Quality Area walkthrough, Stock World Champ Aaron Daily cameo - YouTube


----------



## req

meca put hundreds of pictures of the show on their facebook

http://www.facebook.com/#!/mecacaraudio

please ignore the stupid girl posing 

thegreatestpenn, no video of my car


----------



## ErinH

finally got a chance to reply to this like I wanted to. 

First off, I have to give a shout out to my fellow Team DIYMA and JL Audio mates. You guys made what would have otherwise been a pretty stressful weekend much less worry free. I rolled in to the event Friday night with essentially no tune. Todd, and Mark E were both kind enough to provide feedback that night and I got to use Mark's motorized mic stand to do some RTA averaging. I started from scratch around noon on Saturday and spent a solid 5 hours in the car working on time alignment alone and cycled them in and out of the car to make sure I wasn't going too far off the beaten path. They were kind enough to hop in, provide some input and let me get back to it which was greatly appreciated. John and Mic were also nice enough to provide some quick listening sessions which broke up my marathon tuning and allowed me to take a break. 

Howard, Brian, Mike, Sherri, Andy, Lori, and the rest of you guys: Thanks for making this weekend so fun. Nothing like going to a terribly late dinner with all of you and talking trash on each other. Scaring ladies at Wal-Mart is just icing on the cake. 

All of you are great team mates and I really couldn't ask for a better group. The level of experience and dynamic of personalities really keeps me on my toes and at the same time provides me access to information I would otherwise be hard pressed to find. So, thank you guys, from the bottom of my heart, for being such a great team. 


To Steve Stern @ MECA: Thank you! Without your dedication to this (psuedo) sport, there wouldn't be such great opportunities to get together with like minded hobbyists. I know we all appreciate what you do for this hobby.

To the judges (Vinny, David, Jeremy), thank you for taking the time out of your weekend to judge cars for us and provide feedback. You guys are the grease on the cogs of MECA. Without you, there'd be no point in coming out. I understand for you it's probably not all fun and games like it may be for the competitors and I just wanted to extend my thanks and respect for this.


Next, I'd like to congratulate the following:
Kirk: I refuse to listen to your car because I don't want to have a last minute panic attack and try to fix my car. But, I know your car sounds good and I have to congratulate you on your 2nd place finish. Without you, I'd be playing with one tweeter. But, a lot more rich. lol. 

Steve, same deal. You're a true class act, man and there's really not another person I'd rather lose to than you. You've been a great source of information for me this year and the time you gave me to help clean up my install really just shows how much you're here to help the community. I appreciate it all, man. I hope you stay in MODEX next year because I'm coming for your head! 

Ally, you've done so much work this year to progress. It really is amazing how far along your car came from the Vinny to Finals. You deserved your place and I hope to have a chance to be vindicated against you next year. 
Make sure you bring the BSB cd. We've got some boogyin' to do. 

Grayson, you, too, have really been an inspiration in this hobby. The dedication you have and lengths you've come this year are really something to be proud of. Your car definitely has a fun tune to it. 

D! Dude, when they called your name for 2nd place I was PUMPED. I don't know many others as dedicated to competing as you. The fact that you'll drive with zero sleep to a show says a lot. When I listened to your car Saturday night I said then I wouldn't be surprised if you won. And you dang near did it! So, congrats are in order, man. Heck, I thought you won until Mic reminded me you got edged out. Eff that! Time to clip someone at the kneecaps!

Brian Mitchell. This was the first time I'd ever met you. Getting to hang out with you at dinner on Saturday night was a blast. You're really a cool dude with a lot of knowledge and some really exceptional install skills. I hate to hear of your troubles preceding the event but I hope that doesn't deter you from coming out again next year. I doubt it will. You did Arc proud and I look forward to chatting with you again. 



This was a great time and I actually learned a lot this weekend. I also gained a new level of confidence in my own ability to tune when I was under the gun and in some weird way, I'm happy it all came down to the wire for me. I could have done without the inability to sleep but next year I'll bring a portable fan to the hotel room... that, and bring Todd some breathe right strips. I kid, I kid! lol. 

Despite not finishing where I wanted to, I left the show feeling really happy. The car sounds better than it ever has and I can't wait to get started again next year. 


I have to thank MECA and all of you friends/competitors for keeping the fire going. See you next year! First stop: Freeze Fest. I just gotta change a couple things first. 


See you all next season! 

- Erin


----------



## ErinH

req said:


> meca put hundreds of pictures of the show on their facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/mecacaraudio
> 
> please ignore the stupid girl posing
> 
> thegreatestpenn, no video of my car


i'm still waiting on the BSB video of me and Ally.


----------



## JJDu4

I for one hope Steve gets the hell outta MODEX.......haha.


----------



## decibelle

bikinpunk said:


> Scaring ladies at Wal-Mart is just icing on the cake.


Well...?



Also I will be bringin Backstreet back, alright.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

bikinpunk said:


> finally got a chance to reply to this like I wanted to.
> 
> First off, I have to give a shout out to my fellow Team DIYMA and JL Audio mates. You guys made what would have otherwise been a pretty stressful weekend much less worry free. I rolled in to the event Friday night with essentially no tune. Todd, and Mark E were both kind enough to provide feedback that night and I got to use Mark's motorized mic stand to do some RTA averaging. I started from scratch around noon on Saturday and spent a solid 5 hours in the car working on time alignment alone and cycled them in and out of the car to make sure I wasn't going too far off the beaten path. They were kind enough to hop in, provide some input and let me get back to it which was greatly appreciated. John and Mic were also nice enough to provide some quick listening sessions which broke up my marathon tuning and allowed me to take a break.
> 
> Howard, Brian, Mike, Sherri, Andy, Lori, and the rest of you guys: Thanks for making this weekend so fun. Nothing like going to a terribly late dinner with all of you and talking trash on each other. Scaring ladies at Wal-Mart is just icing on the cake.
> 
> All of you are great team mates and I really couldn't ask for a better group. The level of experience and dynamic of personalities really keeps me on my toes and at the same time provides me access to information I would otherwise be hard pressed to find. So, thank you guys, from the bottom of my heart, for being such a great team.
> 
> 
> To Steve Stern @ MECA: Thank you! Without your dedication to this (psuedo) sport, there wouldn't be such great opportunities to get together with like minded hobbyists. I know we all appreciate what you do for this hobby.
> 
> To the judges (Vinny, David, Jeremy), thank you for taking the time out of your weekend to judge cars for us and provide feedback. You guys are the grease on the cogs of MECA. Without you, there'd be no point in coming out. I understand for you it's probably not all fun and games like it may be for the competitors and I just wanted to extend my thanks and respect for this.
> 
> 
> Next, I'd like to congratulate the following:
> Kirk: I refuse to listen to your car because I don't want to have a last minute panic attack and try to fix my car. But, I know your car sounds good and I have to congratulate you on your 2nd place finish. Without you, I'd be playing with one tweeter. But, a lot more rich. lol.
> 
> Steve, same deal. You're a true class act, man and there's really not another person I'd rather lose to than you. You've been a great source of information for me this year and the time you gave me to help clean up my install really just shows how much you're here to help the community. I appreciate it all, man. I hope you stay in MODEX next year because I'm coming for your head!
> 
> Ally, you've done so much work this year to progress. It really is amazing how far along your car came from the Vinny to Finals. You deserved your place and I hope to have a chance to be vindicated against you next year.
> Make sure you bring the BSB cd. We've got some boogyin' to do.
> 
> Grayson, you, too, have really been an inspiration in this hobby. The dedication you have and lengths you've come this year are really something to be proud of. Your car definitely has a fun tune to it.
> 
> D! Dude, when they called your name for 2nd place I was PUMPED. I don't know many others as dedicated to competing as you. The fact that you'll drive with zero sleep to a show says a lot. When I listened to your car Saturday night I said then I wouldn't be surprised if you won. And you dang near did it! So, congrats are in order, man. Heck, I thought you won until Mic reminded me you got edged out. Eff that! Time to clip someone at the kneecaps!
> 
> Brian Mitchell. This was the first time I'd ever met you. Getting to hang out with you at dinner on Saturday night was a blast. You're really a cool dude with a lot of knowledge and some really exceptional install skills. I hate to hear of your troubles preceding the event but I hope that doesn't deter you from coming out again next year. I doubt it will. You did Arc proud and I look forward to chatting with you again.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great time and I actually learned a lot this weekend. I also gained a new level of confidence in my own ability to tune when I was under the gun and in some weird way, I'm happy it all came down to the wire for me. I could have done without the inability to sleep but next year I'll bring a portable fan to the hotel room... that, and bring Todd some breathe right strips. I kid, I kid! lol.
> 
> Despite not finishing where I wanted to, I left the show feeling really happy. The car sounds better than it ever has and I can't wait to get started again next year.
> 
> 
> I have to thank MECA and all of you friends/competitors for keeping the fire going. See you next year! First stop: Freeze Fest. I just gotta change a couple things first.
> 
> 
> See you all next season!
> 
> - Erin


You will never win, as I will shank you sir and shank you deep! 

Inside joke with me and Erin, it is always a pleasure chatting with you sir. I will be back this coming season, hope to see you at a few show and I will have my new shank ready!!!


----------



## thehatedguy

Wait, Mark has a new addition in his signature. Congrats dude!


----------



## turbo5upra

millerlyte said:


> Well...?
> 
> 
> 
> Also I will be bringin Backstreet back, alright.


MVI 0832 - YouTube

I think the NY plates and "crazy" people in the vehicle had something to do with it.


----------



## wdemetrius1

bikinpunk said:


> finally got a chance to reply to this like I wanted to.
> 
> First off, I have to give a shout out to my fellow Team DIYMA and JL Audio mates. You guys made what would have otherwise been a pretty stressful weekend much less worry free. I rolled in to the event Friday night with essentially no tune. Todd, and Mark E were both kind enough to provide feedback that night and I got to use Mark's motorized mic stand to do some RTA averaging. I started from scratch around noon on Saturday and spent a solid 5 hours in the car working on time alignment alone and cycled them in and out of the car to make sure I wasn't going too far off the beaten path. They were kind enough to hop in, provide some input and let me get back to it which was greatly appreciated. John and Mic were also nice enough to provide some quick listening sessions which broke up my marathon tuning and allowed me to take a break.
> 
> Howard, Brian, Mike, Sherri, Andy, Lori, and the rest of you guys: Thanks for making this weekend so fun. Nothing like going to a terribly late dinner with all of you and talking trash on each other. Scaring ladies at Wal-Mart is just icing on the cake.
> 
> All of you are great team mates and I really couldn't ask for a better group. The level of experience and dynamic of personalities really keeps me on my toes and at the same time provides me access to information I would otherwise be hard pressed to find. So, thank you guys, from the bottom of my heart, for being such a great team.
> 
> 
> To Steve Stern @ MECA: Thank you! Without your dedication to this (psuedo) sport, there wouldn't be such great opportunities to get together with like minded hobbyists. I know we all appreciate what you do for this hobby.
> 
> To the judges (Vinny, David, Jeremy), thank you for taking the time out of your weekend to judge cars for us and provide feedback. You guys are the grease on the cogs of MECA. Without you, there'd be no point in coming out. I understand for you it's probably not all fun and games like it may be for the competitors and I just wanted to extend my thanks and respect for this.
> 
> 
> Next, I'd like to congratulate the following:
> Kirk: I refuse to listen to your car because I don't want to have a last minute panic attack and try to fix my car. But, I know your car sounds good and I have to congratulate you on your 2nd place finish. Without you, I'd be playing with one tweeter. But, a lot more rich. lol.
> 
> Steve, same deal. You're a true class act, man and there's really not another person I'd rather lose to than you. You've been a great source of information for me this year and the time you gave me to help clean up my install really just shows how much you're here to help the community. I appreciate it all, man. I hope you stay in MODEX next year because I'm coming for your head!
> 
> Ally, you've done so much work this year to progress. It really is amazing how far along your car came from the Vinny to Finals. You deserved your place and I hope to have a chance to be vindicated against you next year.
> Make sure you bring the BSB cd. We've got some boogyin' to do.
> 
> Grayson, you, too, have really been an inspiration in this hobby. The dedication you have and lengths you've come this year are really something to be proud of. Your car definitely has a fun tune to it.
> 
> D! Dude, when they called your name for 2nd place I was PUMPED. I don't know many others as dedicated to competing as you. The fact that you'll drive with zero sleep to a show says a lot. When I listened to your car Saturday night I said then I wouldn't be surprised if you won. And you dang near did it! So, congrats are in order, man. Heck, I thought you won until Mic reminded me you got edged out. Eff that! Time to clip someone at the kneecaps!
> 
> Brian Mitchell. This was the first time I'd ever met you. Getting to hang out with you at dinner on Saturday night was a blast. You're really a cool dude with a lot of knowledge and some really exceptional install skills. I hate to hear of your troubles preceding the event but I hope that doesn't deter you from coming out again next year. I doubt it will. You did Arc proud and I look forward to chatting with you again.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great time and I actually learned a lot this weekend. I also gained a new level of confidence in my own ability to tune when I was under the gun and in some weird way, I'm happy it all came down to the wire for me. I could have done without the inability to sleep but next year I'll bring a portable fan to the hotel room... that, and bring Todd some breathe right strips. I kid, I kid! lol.
> 
> Despite not finishing where I wanted to, I left the show feeling really happy. The car sounds better than it ever has and I can't wait to get started again next year.
> 
> 
> I have to thank MECA and all of you friends/competitors for keeping the fire going. See you next year! First stop: Freeze Fest. I just gotta change a couple things first.
> 
> 
> See you all next season!
> 
> - Erin


^^

Great Post Erin! 

I really appreciate it. Man, it definitely was nerve wrecking, to say the least. I really enjoy going to shows, listening to other cars and getting feedback on my system. That's what makes it fun to me. In this sport, you win some and you lose some. It's all about learning and wanting to do better. I have learned a lot over the past two years and I'm still learning.


----------



## garysummers

Any plan to move the finals to a midway location so that the dedicated west coast MECA competitors can make the finals? I think Mark Eldridge had a very attractive venue offered in the past that would move it to Oklahoma, which would make an equal trip from both coasts. Just asking!


----------



## thehatedguy

Gary there is talk of a real unified finals with all 4 major organizations in Indianapolis next year.


----------



## garysummers

That is actually a hour more driving time from Southern California than Nashville was. Still doesn't same equally fair to all competitors.


----------



## Genxx

thehatedguy said:


> Gary there is talk of a real unified finals with all 4 major organizations in Indianapolis next year.


4 Major-I count only three-USACi, IASCA and MECA

I agree with Gary Indy is not central. 

I am going to hold my tongue on anything else as not mess this thread up.

MECA had a great turn out this year and IMO will have even more next year. MECA SQ is continuing to grow and the org. is doing a great job.


----------



## pocket5s

Genxx said:


> 4 Major-I count only three-USACi, IASCA and MECA
> 
> I agree with Gary Indy is not central.
> 
> I am going to hold my tongue on anything else as not mess this thread up.
> 
> MECA had a great turn out this year and IMO will have even more next year. MECA SQ is continuing to grow and the org. is doing a great job.


DbDrag being the fourth. 

Just a guess but I think they would lose more competitors than they would gain by moving more central, especially with meca. A good quarter of their shows are in Tennessee alone. It's 23 hours or so to Southern California from Okalahoma and that is straight shot across I40.

It is about 4.5 hours from Nashville to Indy, so with the exception of the Florida crew it isn't too far out of the way for them. For me it is 10 hours to either Nashville or Indy.


----------



## Mic10is

ITs purely a numbers game when you start looking at Finals Locations.
As Robert pointed out, moving it too far west will lose more competitors than it will gain. Realistically, CA people will not drive much outside CA for an event. Gary and Brian Mitchell are a huge exception to the rule and I mean Huge.
Just look at how many SOCal people didnt come to the Redding West Coast IASCA Finals and MECA3x event--thats traveling within their own state, let alone traveling across the country.
This has always been the case for as long as I have been competing.

MECA's competitor base is in the south east. IASCA's competitor base on the east coast is very scattered, but there are many people who would and will do both at a joint finals. IASCA west coast base is primarily Nor Cal on up to Victoria BC.

competition is a luxury--and its one easily replaced for most people if it isnt accessible for them.


----------



## DHume

pjc said:


> Can anyone tell me who the guy with the Tundra is? I have some questions about the install. Thanks.
> 
> PJ


Hi PJ, my name is Daniel and I own the Tundra. I can answer any questions you have about my install.

V/R
Daniel


----------



## The real Subzero

nice. good work guys


----------

